# كتب كثيرة لها علاقة بالهندسة الطبية و الصيدلية



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Profiles of Drug Substances, Excipients and Related Methodology 
<DIV class="post-body entry-*******">*Book Description: *

Whilst following in the footsteps of previous volumes by presenting comprehensive reviews of drug substances and additional materials, this title also heralds a significant expansion of the scope of the series. Traditional contributions will now also be augmented by publication of critical review chapters that summarize information related to the characterization of drug substances and excipients. This change is required to better meet the needs of the pharmaceutical communtiy and to allow the development of a timely vehicle for publishing review materials on this topic.

The scope of the Profiles series will encompass review articles and database compilations that fall within one of the following six broad categories: Physical profiles of drug substances and excipients; Analytical profiles of drug substances and excipients; Drug metabolism and pharmacokinetic profiles of drug substances and excipients; Methodology related to the characterization of drug substances and excipients; Methods of chemical synthesis; and Reviews of the uses and applications for individual drug substances, classes of drug substances, or excipients.

* Presents comprehensive reviews covering all aspects of drug development and formulation of drugs
* Now encompassing critical review chapters
* Meets the information needs of the drug development community.
DOWNLOAD LINK:

Volume:33

http://rapidshare.com/files/87190761/Pro_Drug_Sub_E_Vol33.zip

Volume:31

http://rapidshare.com/files/101822099/Profiles_of_Drug_Substances__Excipients_and_Related_Methodology__Volume_31__Profiles_of_D.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Volume:31

http://rapidshare.com/files/101822099/Profiles_of_Drug_Substances__Excipients_and_Related_Methodology__Volume_31__Profiles_of_D.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Toxicology of Solvents. 

*Publisher:* Rapra Technology Ltd
*Number Of Pages:* 400
*Publication Date:* 2001-12
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 1859572960
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9781859572962
*Binding:* Hardcover
*About the Author: *

The Medical Toxicology Unit at Guy’s and St Thomas’ Hospital in London is one of the largest specialist toxicology units in the world, providing information about poisoning to health professionals via a 24 hour telephone service. The National Poisons Information Service (London) has been operating for over 30 years and is one of the busiest in the world, handling the majority of the 200,000 calls made each year in the UK. 
All contributors are Poisons Information Specialists at the Medical Toxicology Unit, with extensive experience in advising the UK National Health Service on the consequences of chemical accidents and chemical exposures.
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/148651759/1859572960.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Pharmaceutical Process Engineering 
*Product Description: *

Summarizing fundamental engineering principles and operations critical to converting bulk pharmaceutical products into patient-ready and appropriate drug delivery dosage forms, Pharmaceutical Process Engineering facilitates comprehensive understanding of the practical aspects of drug production in an accessible, step-by-step format. It provides a pharmaceutical perspective on unit operations that improves communication among diverse professionals in the field-from pharmaceutical researchers to chemical and industrial engineers-and fully covers the relationship of pharmaceutical development to the application of key concepts and major unit operations in pharmaceutical engineering.
DOWNLOAD LINK:


http://rapidshare.com/files/18809247/PPE.rar.html


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Hansen Solubility Parameters: A User's Handbook, Second Edition 
*Product Description: *

Hansen solubility parameters (HSPs) are used to predict molecular affinities, solubility, and solubility-related phenomena. Revised and updated throughout,* Hansen Solubility Parameters: A User's Handbook, Second Edition* features the three Hansen solubility parameters for over 1200 chemicals and correlations for over 400 materials including polymers, inorganic salts, and biological materials. 
To update his groundbreaking handbook with the latest advances and perspectives, Charles M. Hansen has invited five renowned experts to share their work, theories, and practical applications involving HSPs. New discussions include a new statistical thermodynamics approach for confirming existing HSPs and how they fit into other thermodynamic theories for polymer solutions. Entirely new chapters examine the prediction of environmental stress cracking as well as absorption and diffusion in polymers. Highlighting recent findings on interactions with DNA, the treatment of biological materials also includesskin tissue, proteins, natural fibers, and cholesterol. The book also covers the latest applications of HSPs, such as ozone-safe “designer” solvents, protective clothing, drug delivery systems, and petroleum applications. 
Presenting a comprehensive survey of the theoretical and practical aspects of HSPs, *Hansen Solubility Parameters, Second Edition *concludes with a detailed discussion on the necessary research, future directions, and potential applications for which HSPs can provide a useful means of prediction in areas such as biological materials, controlled release applications, nanotechnology, and self-assembly.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/86165210/HSPAUH2ndEdCrc.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Practical Process Research & Development 
*Product Description: *

This book will provide a comprehensive, step-by-step approach to organic process research and development in the pharmaceutical, fine
chemical, and agricultural chemical industries. Process R&D describes the steps taken, following synthesis and evaluation, to bring key
compounds to market in a cost-effective manner. More people are being hired for work in this area as increasing numbers of drug candidates are
identified through combinatorial chemistry and high-throughput screening. The book is directed to industrial (primarily organic) chemists, and
academicians (particularly those involved in a growing number of start-up companies) and students who need insight into industrial process R&D. Current books do not describe hands-on, step-by-step, approaches to solving process development problems, including route, reagent,
and solvent selection; optimising catalytic reactions; chiral syntheses; and "green chemistry." "Practical Process Research and Development" will be a valuable resource for researchers, managers, and graduate students.

* Provides insights into generating rugged, practical, cost-effective processes for the chemical preparation of "small molecules"
* Breaks down process optimization into route, reagent and solvent selection, development of reaction conditions, workup, crystallizations and more
* Includes over 100 tips for rapid process development
* Presents guidelines for implementing and troubleshooting processes.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/59056383/Practical-Process-Research_Development.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Chiral Separation Techniques (Third Edition) 
Thoroughly revised, with either entirely new or completely updated *******s, this is a practical manual for the small and large-scale preparation of enantiomerically pure products. The result is a vital resource for meeting the highest purity standards in the manufacture of chiral pharmaceuticals, food additives and related compounds. All the approaches covered here are highly relevant to modern manufacturing and quality control schemes in the pharmaceutical and biotech industries, addressing the increasingly important issue of drug safety in view of tougher regulatory standards worldwide.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/64288637/CST3.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Pharmaceutical Production Facilities: Design and Applications 
Pharmaceutical Production Facilities: Design and Applications (Taylor & Francis Series in Pharmaceutical Sciences)
By *Graham Cole*


*Publisher:* Informa HealthCare
*Number Of Pages:* 342
*Publication Date:* 1998-02-11
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0748404384
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780748404384
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

Pharmaceutical Production Facilities: Design and Applications considers the concepts and constraints that have to be considered in the design of small, medium and large scale production plants. The layout, along with the flow of materials and personnel through facilities are considered with reference to ensuring compliance with current good manufacturing practice. The book explains how clean rooms have developed, and how recent regulations affect their design. The latest concepts for reducing contamination levels from the operator and the product are discussed. It assess current changes in standards and quality control and makes suggestions for the "ideal production environment" to enable standards to be validated to current standards.
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/147707299/0748404384.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Bioassay Techniques for Drug Development 
Bioassay Techniques for Drug Development
By *Atta-ur Rahman, MI Choudhary, W Thompson*


*Publisher:* Informa HealthCare
*Number Of Pages:* 232
*Publication Date:* 2001-09-14
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 9058230511
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9789058230515
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

The goal of an activity-directed isolation process is to isolate bioactive compounds which may provide structural leads of therapeutic importance. Whereas the traditional process of drug development is long and expensive, simple and rapid bioassays can serve as the starting point for drug discovery. This book presents a range of "bench top" bioassay techniques useful for natural product and pharmaceutical chemists involved in drug discovery and pharmacognosy. The *******s detail a number of enzyme-based assays, cell-based functional bioassays and receptor radioligand binding assays along with detailed descriptions of each type. The majority of these bioassays are presented in a step-by-step format, so they could even be implemented by technical personnel with little background in microbiology, biochemistry or pharmacology.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/148356796/9058230511.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Pharmaceutical Product Strategy: Using Dynamic Modeling for Effective Brand Planning 

*Publisher:* Informa HealthCare
*Number Of Pages:* 328
*Publication Date:* 2004-12-28
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0849327296
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780849327292
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

Borrowing time-tested Dynamic Modeling (DM) techniques from engineering, the authors illustrate the concept and resulting power of the DM methodology in pharmaceutical product development and brand management. The book examines issues surrounding utilization of information, consistency of assumptions, and the need for approaches that integrate the institutional knowledge of various functional areas as well as leverage the vast amount of secondary data available in the pharmaceutical industry. The authors detail how the DM approach facilitates the brand planning process in a systematic and accessible way. Issues of patient flow dynamics, physician adoption and prescribing patterns, as well as evaluation frameworks for specific treatment regimens are thoroughly examined. A later chapter details the extension of the DM framework to issues of pipeline portfolio management using agent-based modeling techniques and uncertainty formulations.
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/149010719/0849327296.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Toxicology of industrial compounds 
Toxicology of industrial compounds
By *H. Thomas*


*Publisher:* CRC
*Number Of Pages:* 448
*Publication Date:* 1995-12-01
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 074840239X
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780748402397
*Binding:* Library Binding
*Product Description: *

A large number of chemical compunds are constantly being introduced and produced, both to assist and ease modern human life. Among these chemicals, industrial compounds represent a particular fraction of chemicals which are not intended for use in biological systems, but to which humans may be accidently exposed, whether in the workplace, by product application, or via the environment. Industrial chemicals, as opposed to pharmaceuticals and agrochemicals, are in many cases subjected only to a very basic examination of handling safety, and may lack further toxicity testing. This implies that essentially nothing is known about their bioavailability, metabolism, excretion and toxicological properties, unless problems arise.; Covering the investigation of industrial chemicals, this book focuses on their individual structure, biological fate, potential toxicity to mammals and the molecular mechanisms possibly underlying their adverse effects by highlighting the use and significance of experimental toxicology. Special emphasis is placed on mechanistic aspects in the safety assessment of industrial compounds, in addition to current regulatory and legal considerations.
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/148896263/074840239X.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Chemical Properties Handbook: Physical, Thermodynamics, Engironmental Transport, Safety & Health Related Properties for Organic & Inorganic Chemical 

*Publisher:* McGraw-Hill Professional
*Number Of Pages:* 784
*Publication Date:* 1998-10-01
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0070734011
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780070734012
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

Necessary data that's often hard to find or difficult to calculate, all in one place, in easy-access format. That's what this Handbook provides to scientific, engineering, and environmental professionals, and students, who seek information on how chemicals will behave at different temperatures and under different conditions. Covering both organic and inorganic substances, and providing both experimental values and estimated values based on methods developed by the author and other noted experts, this book can save countless hours of searching for the right source or performing complicated calculations. Useful for hundreds of on-the-job information requirements, this much-needed Handbook makes it easy to obtain critical values for temperature and pressure for design or operation of compressors and turbines; find heat capacity data for heat exchangers; accurately design and safely operate vaporizers and condensers with precise information on enthalpy of vaporization; size vaporizer/condenser storage vessels with density data; determine the heating and cooling requirements of reactors with values for the enthalpy of formation; determine chemical equilibria for reactions using Gibbs’ energy of formation; design and operate effective stripping operations for water pollutant removal using water solubility data and Henry’s Law Constant; find needed adsorption capacities of activated carbon for cleaning air of various pollutants; use soil sorption coefficient for agricultural applications; solve problems for fluid flow of gases and liquids using viscosity data; use thermal conductivity data for heat transfer applications; use lower and upper explosion limits in air, flock point and autoignition temperature for safety in designs and operations; use threshold limit value (ACGIH), permissible exposure limit (OSHA) and recommended exposure limit (NIOSH) to design facilities while safeguarding health; use thermal expansion coefficient data to design relief systems; and find thousands of other time-saving uses.
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/8045931/Chemical.Properties.Handbook-0070734011.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Design of Experiments in Chemical Engineering: A Practical Guide 

*Publisher:* Wiley-VCH
*Number Of Pages:* 620
*Publication Date:* 2005-01-04
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 3527311424
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9783527311422
*Binding:* Hardcover

*Product Description: *

While existing books related to DOE are focused either on process or mixture factors or analyze specific tools from DOE science, this text is structured both horizontally and vertically, covering the three most common objectives of any experimental research: 

screening designs
mathematical modeling, and
optimization
Written in a simple and lively manner and backed by current chemical product studies from all around the world, the book elucidates basic concepts of statistical methods, experiment design and optimization techniques as applied to chemistry and chemical engineering. Throughout, the focus is on unifying the theory and methodology of optimization with well-known statistical and experimental methods. 
The author draws on his own experience in research and development, resulting in a work that will assist students, scientists and engineers in using the concepts covered here in seeking optimum conditions for a chemical system or process.
With 441 tables, 250 diagrams, as well as 200 examples drawn from current chemical product studies, this is an invaluable and convenient source of information for all those involved in process optimization.
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/115693900/_2__DESIGN_OF_EXPERIMENTS_IN_CHEMICAL_ENGINEERING.pdf


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Handbook of Chemical Reactor Design, Optimization, and Scaleup 

*Publisher:* McGraw-Hill Professional
*Number Of Pages:* 600
*Publication Date:* 2001-09-26
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0071377530
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780071377539
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

Black, gold foil-enhanced frame holds an 8 1/2 x 11 certificate. Built-in hook and easel allows wall or desktop display. Features black book bound edges and a clear acetate window to protect the award. Includes one sheet of 24 lb. ivory parchment paper.
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/92260542/chredeopsc.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Modern Spectroscopy 

*Publisher:* Wiley
*Number Of Pages:* 480
*Publication Date:* 2004-01-16
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0470844167
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780470844168
*Binding:* Paperback
*Product Description: *

The latest edition of this highly acclaimed title introduces the reader to a wide range of spectroscopies, and includes both the background theory and applications to structure determination and chemical analysis. It covers rotational, vibrational, electronic, photoelectron and Auger spectroscopy, as well as EXAFs and the theory of lasers and laser spectroscopy. 

A revised and updated edition of a successful, clearly written book
Includes the latest developments in modern laser techniques, such as cavity ring-down spectroscopy and femtosecond lasers
Provides numerous worked examples, calculations and questions at the end of chapters.
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/12519645/Modern_Spectroscopy_0470844167.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Lange's Handbook of Chemistry 

*Publisher:* McGraw-Hill Professional
*Number Of Pages:* 1424
*Publication Date:* 1998-10-30
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0070163847
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780070163843
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

Revered as the standard reference for chemists for more than 60 years, this new edition of Lange's brings chemistry professionals, students, and anyone interested in science an enormous compilation of facts, data, tabular material, and experimental findings in every area of chemistry. Included in this massive compendium are listings of the properties of approximately 4,000 organic and 1,400 inorganic compounds. The 15th Edition includes new material on separation methods and analytical chemistry; statistical methods; polymers; rubbers, fats, oils, and waxes; new inorganic compounds; IUPAC nomenclature of organic compounds; updated lists of physical and chemical symbols; definitions and abbreviations; new tables, charts, and illustrations; with SI units used throughout (conversion tables supplied). The American Technical Technologists' Events magaine said of the last edition of this book, "Bargains are rare in the publication arena but this book represents one ... it is just overflowing with useful information that is available at your beck and call."
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/99907217/lange_s.handbook.of.chemistry.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Synthetic Nitrogen Products: A Practical Guide to the Products and Processes 

*Publisher:* Springer
*Number Of Pages:* 388
*Publication Date:* 2004-05-19
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0306482258
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780306482250
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Book Description: *

This book provides a comprehensive description of 1) products that are made from or that contain nitrogen, 2) the processes that produce these products and 3) the markets that consume these products. The goal has been to present an abundance of information in one book so that the reader will find the maximum amount of useful information in one place.
The first four chapters provide basic information about nitrogen and nitrogen products and processes. Chapters 5 through 20 provide detailed descriptions of various nitrogen or nitrogen-containing products. The material is presented in a standardized format that should make this book easy to use and helpful to all readers. A wide variety of readers in countries around the world should find the book useful - from students to professors, to technical professionals to business marketing personnel.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/103379019/synnitpro.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Thermal Analysis of Pharmaceuticals 

*Publisher:* CRC
*Number Of Pages:* 416
*Publication Date:* 2006-12-21
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0824758145
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780824758141
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *
As a result of the Process Analytical Technologies (PAT) initiative launched by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), analytical development is receiving more attention within the pharmaceutical industry. Illustrating the importance of analytical methodologies,* Thermal Analysis of Pharmaceuticals* presents reliable and versatile characterization tools for the successful development of pharmaceutical products. It draws attention to the most widely applicable methods and demonstrates how to interpret the associated data.

The book opens with the first three chapters devoted to differential scanning calorimetry (DSC), the most commonly used thermal method. These chapters cover the principles, optimal use, and pharmaceutical applications of the method. Subsequent chapters explore modulated temperature DSC, thermogravimetric analysis, thermal microscopy, microcalorimetry, high sensitivity DSC, dynamic mechanical analysis, and thermally stimulated current, all of which have attracted great interest within the pharmaceutical field. The chapters include theoretical background, measurement optimization, and pharmaceutical applications of each technique.

Exploring important techniques for characterizing the physical structure and properties of pharmaceutical materials, *Thermal Analysis of Pharmaceuticals* achieves an ideal balance in the depth, relevance, and accessibility of topics presented. The book provides an excellent overview of this key area in pharmaceutical development.
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/139900103/Thermana_pharma.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Asymmetric Phase Transfer Catalysis 

*Publisher:* Wiley-VCH
*Number Of Pages:* 228
*Publication Date:* 2008-04-18
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 3527318429
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9783527318421
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

Edited by the leading expert on the topic, this is the first book to present the latest developments in this exciting field. Alongside the theoretical aspects, the top contributors provide practical protocols to give readers additional important information otherwise unavailable.
A must for every synthetic chemist in academia and industry.
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/140421356/apasdlfadwd3527318429.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Introduction to Mass Spectrometry 
Publisher: Wiley
Number Of Pages: 862
Publication Date: 2007-12-04
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0470516348
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780470516348
Binding: Hardcover

Completely revised and updated, this text provides an easy-to-read guide to the concept of mass spectrometry and demonstrates its potential and limitations. Written by internationally recognised experts and utilising "real life" examples of analyses and applications, the book presents real cases of qualitative and quantitative applications of mass spectrometry. Unlike other mass spectrometry texts, this comprehensive reference provides systematic descriptions of the various types of mass analysers and ionisation, along with corresponding strategies for interpretation of data. The book concludes with a comprehensive 3000 references. 


This multi-disciplined text covers the fundamentals as well as recent advance in this topic, providing need-to-know information for researchers in many disciplines including pharmaceutical, environmental and biomedical analysis who are utilizing mass spectrometry.
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/145248100/introduction_mass_spectrometry_instrumenattion_4th.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Chromatography of Natural, Treated and Waste Waters 
Publisher: Taylor & Francis
Number Of Pages: 800
Publication Date: 2003-06-24
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0415280044
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780415280044
Binding: Hardcover 



Chromatography of Natural, Treated and Waste Waters is the first book to bring together information of a range of chromatographic techniques in all types of water,from precipitation to sewage effluents. Organic and inorganic compounds, cations, anions and elements are all discussed. Particular attention is paid to multi compound analysis of water, and the analysis of minute traces of pollutants. Gas chromatography, high performance liquid chromatography and mass spectrometry are included, and this book is well referenced and easy to use.
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/148382271/0415280044.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Stop Faking It! Chemistry Basics 
Publisher: NSTA Press
Number Of Pages: 112
Publication Date: 2007-01-01
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0873552393
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780873552394
Binding: Paperback




Best-selling author Bill Robertson takes a fresh approach to chemistry fundamentals by helping you understand them from the ground up. Instead of hounding you to memorize the characteristics of atoms and the periodic table, Chemistry Basics will help you see those characteristics as a natural consequence of our understanding of


http://rapidshare.com/files/143051341/9780873552394.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Instant Notes in Analytical Chemistry (Instant Notes)
Publisher: BIOS Scientific Publ
Number Of Pages: 352
Publication Date: 2002-06-30
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1859961894
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781859961896
Binding: Paperback 



Instant Notes titles focus on core information and are designed to help undergraduate students come to grips with a subject quickly and easily.

Instant Notes in Analytical Chemistry provides students with a thorough comprehension of analytical chemistry and its applications. This book supports the learning of principles and practice of analytical procedures. It also contains analytical techniques commonly used in laboratories today.

http://rapidshare.com/files/146203179/1859961894.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Guidelines for Process Safety Documentation 
Publisher: Wiley-AIChE
Number Of Pages: 386
Publication Date: 1995-04-15
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0816906254
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780816906253
Binding: Hardcover




The process industry has developed integrated process safety management programs to reduce or eliminate incidents and major consequences, such as injury, loss of life, property damage, environmental harm, and business interruption. Good documentation practices are a crucial part of retaining past knowledge and experience, and avoiding relearning old lessons. Following an introduction, which offers examples of how proper documentation might have prevented major explosions and serious incidents, the 21 sections in this book clearly present aims, goals, and methodology in all areas of documentation. The text contains examples of dozens of needed forms, lists of relevant industry organizations, sources for software, references, OSHA regulations, sample plans, and more.

http://rapidshare.com/files/146088503/Guidelines_Process_Safety_Documentation.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Statistical Treatment of Analytical Data 
Zeev Alfassi “Statistical Treatment of Analytical Data" 
Blackwell | 2004-12-20 | ISBN: 084932436X | 266 pages | PDF | 1,2 MB

Rapidshare Mirror

http://rapidshare.com/files/125804483/StatTreatmAnData.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Guidelines for Investigating Chemical Process Incidents 

*Publisher:* Wiley-AIChE
*Number Of Pages:* 452
*Publication Date:* 2003-03-15
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0816908974
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780816908974
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Book Description: *

This book provides a valuable reference tool for technical and management personnel who lead or are a part of incident investigation teams. This second edition focuses on investigating process-related incidents with real or potential catastrophic consequences. It presents on-the-job information, techniques, and examples that support successful investigations. The methodologies, tools, and techniques described in this book can also be applied when investigating other types of events such as reliability, quality, occupational health, and safety incidents. The accompanying CD-ROM contains the text of the book for portability as well as additional supporting tools for on-site reference and trouble shooting.

http://rapidshare.com/files/80700905/Investigating_Chemical_Process_Incidents.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Plant Guidelines for Technical Management of Chemical Process Safety 

*Publisher:* American Institute of Chemical Engineers
*Number Of Pages:* 382
*Publication Date:* 1991-06
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0816904995
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780816904990
*Binding:* Hardcover.


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Guidelines for Chemical Reactivity Evaluation and Application to Process Design 

*Publisher:* Wiley-AIChE
*Number Of Pages:* 210
*Publication Date:* 1995-04-15
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0816904790
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780816904792
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

Drawn from international sources, this book provides principles and strategies for the evaluation of chemical reactions, and for using this information in process design and management. A useful resource for engineers who design, start-up, operate, and manage chemical and petrochemical plants, the book places special emphasis on the use of state-of-the-art technology in theory, testing methods, and applications in design and operations.
http://rapidshare.com/files/82011213/GCREACRD.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Compact Regs Part 11: CFR 21 Part 11 Electronic Records; Electronic Signatures 
Publisher: Informa HealthCare *Number Of Pages:* 24 *Publication Date:* 2003-10-29 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0849321867 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780849321863 *Binding:* Hardcover *Product Description: *
The Compact Regs series provides full-text, pocket-sized format (3 3/4 inch x 5 1/2 inch) verbatim reproductions of key US FDA regulations. The texts are complete and have not been altered in any manner from the original sources. They are the perfect low-cost tools for: employees as part of documented GMP training programs, for suppliers/vendors so that they may provide components, labels, and parts with an understanding of FDA requirements, and for each clinical investigator, nurse, and technician to help assure compliance to clinical trial protocols. A keyword index can be found at the end of each booklet. 
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://gigapedia.org/redirect.id:6bc4e8f267d5cb6433a9e38edf07c0be.url


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Quality (Pharmaceutical Engineering Series) 

*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
*Number Of Pages:* 275
*Publication Date:* 2002-09-24
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 075065113X
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780750651134
*Binding:* Paperback
*Product Description: *

The Pharmaceutical Engineering Series is a comprehensive reference for the pharmaceutical professional covering all aspects from quality, documentation and validation through manufacturing processes to facility design and management. In 'Quality', Dr Kate McCormick provides the reader with comprehensive coverage of this vital subject, including the quality life cycle, management and cost of quality, GMP, auditing and inspections. This book with the others in the series will become a unique source of reference and educational material for the readership.

Case studies and examples make the book of direct practical relevance to the professional in the pharmaceutical industry
Find the answers you are looking for quickly and easily with clear indexing and referencing
Reference to international standards and practice mean this book will be useful wherever you are working.

http://rapidshare.com/files/141452692/QPSAFDDA075065113X.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Good Manufacturing Practices and Inspection 

*Publisher:* World Health Organization

*Number Of Pages:* 413
*Publication Date:* 2007-06-06
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 9241547081
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9789241547086
*Binding:* Paperback
*Product Description: *

Quality assurance of pharmaceutical products is a continuing concern of WHO. Despite efforts made around the world to ensure a supply of quality and effective medicines, substandard, spurious and counterfeit products still compromise health care delivery in many countries. To respond to the global need for adequate quality assurance of pharmaceuticals, WHO's Expert Committee on Specifications for Pharmaceutical Preparations has over the years made numerous recommendations to establish standards and guidelines and to promote the effective functioning of national regulatory and control systems and the implementation of internationally agreed standards by trained personnel. Many of the relevant documents endorsed by the Committee are reproduced in this volume, providing guidance covering all aspects of good manufacturing practices (GMP). Important texts on inspection are also included. Most of the material has been published separately in the Expert Committee's reports. This compendium brings it together to make it more accessible and of greater practical value to those working in faculties of pharmacy, in medicines regulation and control, and in the pharmaceutical industry.

http://rapidshare.com/files/82928562/9789241547086_eng.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/83128479/GMP_Inspect_QA_Pharma.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Validation Standard Operating Procedures: A Step by Step Guide for Achieving Compliance in the Pharmaceutical, Medical 2001-12 

*Publisher:* CRC 
*Number Of Pages:* 496 
*Publication Date:* 2001-12-27 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 1574443313 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9781574443318 
*Binding:* Hardcover 

*Product Description: *

A comprehensive when-and-how-to-do-it guide, this book and CD-ROM combination provides administrative solutions for achieving compliance with key FDA guidelines on good manufacturing practice (GMP), good laboratory practice (GLP), and validation. The text shows readers how to establish test functions and acceptance criteria in compliance with FDA perspectives. The CD-ROM contains 74 template validation standard operating procedures that users can edit and print, customizing the program to their needs. The book and CD work together to minimize the number of forms used and to ensure that the all the correct forms are used, thus avoiding the stress that usually accompanies an FDA audit.

http://rapidshare.com/files/41853767/vsop.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

GMP/ISO Quality Audit Manual for Healthcare Manufacturers and Their Suppliers, Sixth Edition 

*Publisher:* CRC 

*Number Of Pages:* 452 
*Publication Date:* 2004-04-15 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0849318475 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780849318474 
*Binding:* Paperback 

*Product Description: *

Volume 2 of this set contains the full text of the FDA regulations, EC and IPEC guidelines, and ISO/BSI standards referenced in the checklists furnished in Volume I. The book is presented in an convenient, easy-to-read format, organized to provide fast access to the guidelines and regulations of interest.

http://rapidshare.com/files/145229041/GMqweedeee3ddzz0849318475.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Clarke's Analysis of Drugs and Poisons, 3rd Edition, 2004-02 

*Publisher:* Pharmaceutical Press 

*Number Of Pages:* 2101 
*Publication Date:* 2004-02-29 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0853694737 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780853694731 
*Binding:* Hardcover 

*Product Description: *

This practical manual and standard reference work provides an authoritative source of analytical data for drugs and poisons. It is intended for use primarily by scientists faced with identifying and quantifying these substances in body fluids, tissue samples and pharmaceutical and industrial products. This completely revised and updated new edition now comprises two volumes housed in a handy slipcase. Clarke's Analysis of Drugs and Poisons is an essential requirement for all forensic and crime laboratories, toxicologists, clinical pharmacology departments, poison information centres, pathologists, clinical toxicologists, hospital pharmacists and analytical chemists. Clarke's Analysis of Drugs and Poisons was previously published as Clarke's Analysis and Identification of Drugs.

http://rapidshare.com/files/7182798/CADP.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/146768333/tclark_ana_drg_pois3ed.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Guidelines for Safe Handling of Powders and Bulk Solids 

*Publisher:* Wiley-AIChE 
*Number Of Pages:* 796 
*Publication Date:* 2004-11-15 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0816909512 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780816909513 
*Binding:* Hardcover.

*Product Description: *

Powders and bulk solids, handled widely in the chemical, pharmaceutical, agriculture, smelting, and other industries present unique fire, explosion, and toxicity hazards. Indeed, substances which are practically inert in consolidated form may become quite hazardous when converted to powders and granules. The U.S. Chemical Safety and Hazard Investigation Board is currently investigating dust explosions that occured in 2003 at WestPharma, CTA Acoustics, and Hayes-Lemmerz, and is likely to recommend that companies that handle powders or whose operations produce dust pay more attention to understanding the hazards that may exist at their facility. This new CCPS guidelines book will discuss the types of hazards that can occur in a wide range of process equipment and with a wide range of substances, and will present measures to address these hazards.
http://rapidshare.com/files/78078515/Guidelines_Safe_Handling_Powders.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Pharmaceutical Guidelines (Every Pharma Industry Must Have) 
PIC
USFDA
WHO
*GMP-Drug substances:*
ICH
PIC
USFDA
WHO
*ICH Guidelines:*
Efficacy
Multidisciplinary
Quality
Safety
*Regulatory Audits:*
PIC
WHO

http://rapidshare.com/files/67568085/GMP_and_Regulatory_Guidelines.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Polymorphism: in the Pharmaceutical Industry 

*Publisher:* Wiley-VCH 
*Number Of Pages:* 433 
*Publication Date:* 2006-04-17 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 3527311467 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9783527311460 
*Binding:* Hardcover 
*Book Description: *

Edited by one of the leading experts in the field, this handbook emphasizes why solid-state issues are important, which approaches should be taken to avoid problems and exploit the opportunities offered by solid state properties in the pharmaceutical and agricultural industries. 
With its practical approach, this is at once a guideline for development chemists just entering the field as well as a high-quality source of reference material for specialists in the pharmaceutical and chemical industry, structural chemists, physicochemists, crystallographers, inorganic chemists, and patent departments.
DOWNLOAD LINK:


http://rapidshare.com/files/94365103/New_Folder__2_.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Polymorphism in Pharmaceutical Solid 

*Publisher:* Informa HealthCare 
*Number Of Pages:* 448 
*Publication Date:* 1999-03-03 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0824702379 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780824702373 
*Binding:* Hardcover 

*Product Description: *

"Presents a comprehensive examination of polymorphic behavior in pharmaceutical development-demonstrating with clear, practical examples how to navigate complicated crystal structures. Edited by the recipient of the American Association of Pharmaceutical Scientists' 1998 Research Achievement Award in Analysis and Pharmaceutical Quality."
http://rapidshare.com/files/12436523/pphs.rar.html


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Pharmaceutical Pre-Approval Inspections 

*Publisher:* Informa HealthCare 
*Number Of Pages:* 304 
*Publication Date:* 2008-03-05 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0849391849 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780849391842 
*Binding:* Hardcover 

*Product Description: *
This *Second Edition* is an essential guide to preparing for FDA pre-approval inspections—taking into account current trends in FDA expectations and inspection activities, such as the GMPs of the 21st Century, quality systems-based approach to inspections, risk-based inspections, quality by design, process analytical technology, design space, etc. The goal of this book is to help organizations gain rapid regulatory approval.

DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/137270053/0849391849.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137661886/tpharma_preappr_inspect2ed.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Pharmaceutical Project Management 

*Publisher:* Informa HealthCare
*Number Of Pages:* 280
*Publication Date:* 2008-03-17
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0849340241
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780849340246
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

Encompassing the full spectrum of project management’s role and responsibility encountered in the pharmaceutical industry, *Pharmaceutical Project Management* outlines the key objectives, risks, and challenges of each stage of the pharmaceutical lifecycle, from discovery and preclinical phases through manufacturing and launch.
DOWNLOAD LINK:


http://rapidshare.com/files/135443232/tpharmap_projmgmt2ed.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Pharmaceutical Process Scale-Up 

*Publisher:* Informa Healthcare 
*Number Of Pages:* 584 
*Publication Date:* 2001-12-12 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0824706250 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780824706258 
*Binding:* Hardcover 
*Product Description: *

Focusing on scientific and practical aspects of process scale-up, this resource details the theory and practice of transferring pharmaceutical processes from laboratory scale to the plant and production scale. It covers parenteral and nonparenterel liquids and semi-solids, products derived from biotechnology, dry blending and powder handling, granulation and drying, fluid bed [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]compaction and tableting, and film coating and regulatory requirements for scale-up and postapproval changes. Drawing on the experience of twenty contributing [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR], the book employs dimensional analysis as a unified scientific approach to quantify similar processes on different scales.
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/114121199/082474196X.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/114548480/Pharma_proc_sclup.zip

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 85%">


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Stability of drugs and dosage forms 

*Publisher:* Springer
*Number Of Pages:* 272
*Publication Date:* 2000-11
*Sales Rank:* 351264
*ISBN / ASIN:* 0306464047
*EAN:* 9780306464041
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Manufacturer:* Springer
*Studio:* Springer
*Average Rating:*
*Total Reviews:*
*Book Description: *
Drug products are complex mixtures of drugs and excipients and, as such, their chemical and physical stability kinetics are complex. This book discusses the stability of these dosage forms with preformulation studies through to the studies on the final products. The book is intended for graduate students, professionals in the field of Pharmaceutics and [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]Chemistry.
http://rapidshare.com/files/50663431/stability_of_drugs_and_dosage_forms.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/50694531/stability_drugs_dosage_forms.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Pharmaceutical Process Validation 

*Publisher:* Informa HealthCare
*Number Of Pages:* 776
*Publication Date:* 2003-03-27
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0824708385
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780824708382
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

The third edition of this text contains additional chapters which cover troubleshooting procedures, validation in contract manufacturing and current harmonization trends.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://gigapedia.org/redirect.id:8fc4170feaa615861f29c949880d4564.url


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

New Drug Approval Process 

*Publisher:* Informa HealthCare

*Number Of Pages:* 664
*Publication Date:* 2004-05-21
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0824750411
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780824750411
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

Offering expert guidance on the clinical, regulatory, and statistical processes involved in the development of new pharmaceutical product applications for drugs, biologicals, and medical devices, the Fourth Edition details the specific regulations, guidelines, and procedures that will advance and ensure approval of United States and global new product applications. It communicates and integrates a new approach to the world of pharmaceutical personnel on all aspects of new product development and alerts readers to clinical and regulatory tasks that require immediate attention and long-term follow-up in order to comply with the international acceptance of new product approvals.


<SPAN style="COLOR: rgb(142,144,143)">


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

<SPAN style="COLOR: rgb(142,144,143)">


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Method Validation in Pharmaceutical Analysis 
*Publisher:* Wiley-VCH 

*Number Of Pages:* 418
*Publication Date:* 2005-05-06
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 3527312552
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9783527312559
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

Adopting a practical approach, the authors provide a detailed interpretation of the existing regulations (GMP, ICH), while also discussing the appropriate calculations, parameters and tests. The book thus allows readers to validate the analysis of pharmaceutical compounds while complying with both the regulations as well as the industry demands for robustness and cost effectiveness. 
Following an introduction to the basic parameters and tests in pharmaceutical validation, including specificity, linearity, range, precision, accuracy, detection and quantitation limits, the text focuses on a life-cycle approach to validation and the integration of validation into the whole analytical quality assurance system. The whole is rounded off with a look at future trends. 
With its first-hand knowledge of the industry as well as regulating bodies, this is an invaluable reference for analytical chemists, the pharmaceutical industry, pharmaceutists, QA officers, and public authorities.
http://rapidshare.com/files/73014014/mevaphan.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/132529892/Met_vali_pharma.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Analytical Method Development and Validation 

*Publisher:* CRC

*Number Of Pages:* 96
*Publication Date:* 1997-05-16
*Sales Rank:* 567067
*ISBN / ASIN:* 0824701151
*EAN:* 9780824701154
*Binding:* Paperback
*Manufacturer:* CRC
*Studio:* CRC
*Average Rating:* 3.5
*Total Reviews:* 2
*Book Description:* 
Describes analytical methods development, optimization and validation, and provides examples of successful methods development and validation in high-performance liquid chromatography (HPLC) areas. The text presents an overview of Food and Drug Administration (FDA)/International Conference on Harmonization (ICH) regulatory guidelines, compliance with validation requirements for regulatory agencies, and methods validation criteria stipulated by the US Pharmacopia, FDA and ICH.

http://rapidshare.com/files/42476639/Analytical_Method_Deve_Vali.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/22510504/amdv.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

HPLC Method Development for Pharmaceuticals (Separation Science and Technology, Volume 8) 

*Publisher:* Academic Press 
*Number Of Pages:* 532 
*Publication Date:* 2007-06-07 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0123705401 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780123705402 
*Binding:* Hardcover 
*Product Description: *

High pressure, or high performance, liquid chromatography (HPLC) is the method of choice for checking purity of new drug candidates, monitoring changes during scale up or revision of synthetic procedures, evaluating new formulations, and running control/assurance of the final drug product. HPLC Method Development for Pharmaceuticals provides an extensive overview of modern HPLC method development that addresses these unique concerns. Includes a review and update of the current state of the art and science of HPLC, including theory, modes of HPLC, column chemistry, retention mechanisms, chiral separations, modern instrumentation (including ultrahigh-pressure systems), and sample preparation. Emphasis has been placed on implementation in a pharmaceutical setting and on providing a practical perspective.
*HPLC Method Development for Pharmaceuticals* is intended to be particularly useful for both novice and experienced HPLC method development chemists in the pharmaceutical industry and for managers who are seeking to update their knowledge.

* Covers the requirements for HPLC in a pharmaceutical setting including strategies for software and hardware validation to allow for use in a regulated laboratory
* Provides an overview of the pharmaceutical development process (clinical phases, chemical and pharmaceutical development activities)
* Discusses how HPLC is used in each phase of pharmaceutical development and how methods are developed to support activities in each phase.

http://rapidshare.com/files/74086251/Ahu9780123705402.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/74149161/HPLC_Method_Develop_Pharma.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

USP NF 2007 (United States Pharmacopeia/National Formulary) 



*Publisher:* Not Avail​
*Number Of Pages:*​
*Publication Date:* 2007-05​
*Sales Rank:* 1105649​
*ISBN / ASIN:* 1889788473​
*EAN:* 9781889788470​
*Binding:* Hardcover​
*Manufacturer:* Not Avail​
*Studio:* Not Avail​
*Average Rating:*​
*Total Reviews:*​
*the book was created by lawrence as chm file*
The _United States Pharmacopeia_ is a compendium of quality control tests for drugs and excipients to be introduced into a medicinal formulation. It is published every year [1] by the United States Pharmacopoeial Convention. It forms the basis of enforcement actions by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration and the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration and is the official pharmacopoeia of the U.S.A. and many other nations. Therefore, in case of a dispute, those methods for, amongst others, identification, assay and purity determination of a drug substance or excipient which are stated in the USP will be the legally binding ones.

Within the field the compendium is referred to simply as the USP. The initials USP are affixed to materials' names to indicate that they conform to the specifications in the USP and may be used medicinally.​http://rapidshare.com/files/28302024/USP30-NF25_by_w5a.us.rar

pass: www.w5a.us


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Introduction to the Pharmaceutical Regulatory Process (Drugs and the Pharmaceutical Sciences: a Series of Textbooks and Monographs) 

*Publisher:* Informa HealthCare 

*Number Of Pages:* 736 
*Publication Date:* 2004-11-16 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0824754646 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780824754648 
*Binding:* Hardcover 
*Product Description: *

Providing in-depth coverage of the procedures utilized by pharmaceutical companies for regulatory compliance, this reference describes the history and development of regulations, standards, and guidelines that affect pharmaceutical product approval and commercial sale in the United States-standing alone as the only authoritative guide to address the complex web of regulatory requirements, application processes, and quality control issues influencing the pharmaceutical industry.

http://rapidshare.com/files/18808661/TPRP.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/43938499/Pharma_Regu_Proce.rar

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 85%">


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Competition Law and Patents: A Follow-on Innovation Perspective in the Biopharmaceutical Industry 

*Publisher:* Edward Elgar Publishing 
*Number Of Pages:* 251 
*Publication Date:* 2008-03-31 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 1847205992 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9781847205995 
*Binding:* Hardcover.
<SPAN style="COLOR: rgb(142,144,143)">


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Patent Fundamentals for Scientists and Engineers, Second Edition 

*Publisher:* CRC 
*Number Of Pages:* 176 
*Publication Date:* 2000-03-15 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 1566705177 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9781566705172 
*Binding:* Paperback 
*Book Description: *

International in scope, Patent Fundamentals for Scientists and Engineers, Second Edition provides a clear explanation of the patent system and patent principles. Designed for non-lawyers, this book includes information on the patenting process, obtaining patent protection, and how to recognize patentable inventions and avoid legal problems of infringement. New in the Second Edition: · Techniques for searching the Internet · Internet addresses for patent information and references · A new chapter providing the forms required to file a patent · Expanded coverage of international patents The nontechnical style of this book makes it easy to read and understand. By providing a basic working knowledge of patents, Patent Fundamentals for Scientists and Engineers, Second Edition enables non-specialists to make well-informed decisions affecting new and patentable products. It is an ideal book for anyone without prior legal knowledge who needs to understand the patent system, including scientists, engineers, inventors, researchers, business managers, entrepreneurs, and patent liaison workers.

http://rapidshare.com/files/3800485/patentscientists.rar
*Password: www.AvaxHome.ru*


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Static Headspace-Gas Chromatography: Theory and Practice 
*Description:* The only reference to provide both current and thorough coverage of this important analytical technique Static headspace-gas chromatography (HS-GC) is an indispensable technique for analyzing volatile organic compounds, enabling the analyst to assay a variety of sample matrices while avoiding the costly and time-consuming preparation involved with traditional GC. Static Headspace-Gas Chromatography: Theory and Practice has long been the only reference to provide in-depth coverage of this method of analysis. The Second Edition has been thoroughly updated to reflect the most recent developments and practices, and also includes coverage of solid-phase microextraction (SPME) and the purge-and-trap technique. Chapters cover: * Principles of static and dynamic headspace analysis, including the evolution of HS-GC methods and regulatory methods using static HS-GC * Basic theory of headspace analysis-physicochemical relationships, sensitivity, and the principles of multiple headspace extraction * HS-GC techniques-vials, cleaning, caps, sample volume, enrichment, and cryogenic techniques * Sample handling * Cryogenic HS-GC * Method development in HS-GC * Nonequilibrium static headspace analysis * Determination of physicochemical functions such as vapor pressures, activity coefficients, and more Comprehensive and focused, Static Headspace-Gas Chromatography, Second Edition provides an excellent resource to help the reader achieve optimal chromatographic results. Practical examples with original data help readers to master determinations in a wide variety of areas, such as forensic, environmental, pharmaceutical, and industrial applications. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/24459217/STAHEGAC.rar
pass: tFSTAHEGAC.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/74836111/Static_Headspace-Gas_Chromatography_2nd_Ed.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Modern Practice of Gas Chromatography 

*Number Of Pages:* 1064
*Publication Date:* 2004-06-11
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0471229830
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780471229834
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Book Description: *

The [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]gas chromatography-offering everything the professional and the novice need to know about running, maintaining, and interpreting the results from GC
Analytical chemists, technicians, and scientists in allied disciplines have come to regard Modern Practice of Gas Chomatography as the standard reference in gas chromatography. In addition to serving as an invaluable reference for the experienced practitioner, this bestselling work provides the beginner with a solid understanding of gas chromatographic theory and basic techniques.
This new Fourth Edition incorporates the most recent developments in the field, including entirely new chapters on gas chromatography/mass spectrometry (GC/MS); optimization of separations and [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]assistance; high speed or fast gas chromatography; mobile phase requirements: gas system requirements and sample preparation techniques; qualitative and quantitative analysis by GC; updated information on detectors; validation and QA/QC of chromatographic methods; and useful hints for good gas chromatography.
As in previous editions, contributing authors have been chosen for their expertise and active participation in their respective areas. Modern Practice of Gas Chromatography, Fourth Edition presents a well-rounded and comprehensive overview of the current state of this important technology, providing a practical reference that will greatly appeal to both experienced chomatographers and novices.
http://rapidshare.com/files/18916911/Modern_Practice_of_Gas_Chromatography.pdf


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Basic Gas Chromatography 

*Publisher:* Wiley-Interscience
*Number Of Pages:* 200
*Publication Date:* 1998-01-15
*Sales Rank:* 379241
*ISBN / ASIN:* 0471172618
*EAN:* 9780471172611
*Binding:* Paperback*[COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]*
*[COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]*Wiley-Interscience
*Studio:* Wiley-Interscience
*Average Rating:* 4
*Total Reviews:* 6
*Description: *
Gas Chromatography (GC) is undoubtedly the most widely used technique for the separation and analysis of volatile compounds. Yet comprehensive guides to contemporary GC theory and practice are surprisingly hard to find.
Basic Gas Chromatography fills this significant void in the GC literature. Written by two well-known practitioners and educators in GC, it offers thorough coverage of the basic principles and techniques of modern gas chromatography.
Designed to serve as a primer/working reference for bench chemists and as a textbook for upper-level undergraduate and graduate students, it presents the fundamentals in a straightforward and logical[COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]. Theoretical issues are explained without complicated equations and derivations and always in terms of how they relate to practical operating principles. Timely, comprehensive, and accessible, Basic Gas Chromatography:
* Provides a balanced[COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR] of theory and practice
* Includes both capillary column and packed column chromatography
* Uses the new IUPAC terms throughout, cross-referenced to traditional terms and symbols
* Offers a wealth of helpful hints, step-by-step guidelines, and trouble-shooting tips
* Briefly covers GC-MS, headspace analysis, chiral analysis, solid phase microextraction, and other cutting-edge topics.


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Handbook of Pharmaceutical Excipients 

APhA Publications
*Number Of Pages:* 850
*Publication Date:* 2005-12-14
*Sales Rank:* 214481
*ISBN / ASIN:* 1582120587
*EAN:* 9781582120584
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Manufacturer:* APhA Publications
*Studio:* APhA Publications
*Average Rating:* 5
*Total Reviews:* 2
http://rapidshare.com/files/18980520/THE_HANDBOOK_OF_PHARMACEUTICAL_EXCIPIENTS_2006.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

The Aqueous Cleaning Handbook: A Guide to Critical-Cleaning Procedures, Techniques and Validation, 3rd Edition 
*Publisher:* The Morris-Lee Publishing Group 

*Number Of Pages:* 
*Publication Date:* 2002-12 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0972347801 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780972347808 
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Book Description: *
This book distills and presents practical information covering the history of aqueous cleaners-- what they are, how they work, and how to make best use of them in [COLOR=orange! important][COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR][/COLOR]and components in electronics, metalworking, precision manufacturing, food-and-beverage, pharmaceutical, and [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]processing; and many other industrial applications.
http://rapidshare.com/files/141717119/taqueous_clean_hb.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Guidelines for Process Hazards Analysis (PHA, HAZOP), Hazards Identification, and Risk Analysis 

*Publisher:* CRC 
*Number Of Pages:* 474 
*Publication Date:* 2003-03-03 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0849319099 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780849319099 
*Binding:* Paperbac 
*[COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]Description: *

This unique manual is a comprehensive, easy-to-read overview of hazards analysis as it applies to the process and allied [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]. The book begins by building a background in the technical definition of risk, past industrial incidents and their impacts, ensuing legislation, and the [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]and terms of the risk field. It addresses the different types of structured analytical techniques for conducting Process Hazards Analyses (PHA), provides a "What If" checklist, and shows how to organize and set up PHA sessions. Other topics include layout and siting considerations, Failure Modes and Effect Analysis (FMEA), human factors, loss of containment, and PHA team leadership issues.

http://rapidshare.com/files/78865555/GPHAHAZOP0849319099.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Generic Drug Formulations 
A selection of about 500 formulations of human and veterinary drugs are presented in this booklet. They have all been developed in the last 20 years in the [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]Laboratories of BASF AG and are in solid, liquid, and semi-solid form. However, emphasis is placed on tablets. Human and veterinary medicines have not been dealt with in separate chapters, because the technologies and excipients are the same.

http://rapidshare.com/files/62234906/generic.pdf


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Methods of Analysis of Food Components and Additives (Chemical and Functional Properties of Food Components Series) 



*Publisher:* CRC
*Number Of Pages:* 456
*Publication Date:* 2005-04-26
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0849316472
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780849316470
*Binding:* Hardcover
 

*Book Description: *

With diet and health [COLOR=orange! important]news[/COLOR] making headlines on a regular basis, the ability to separate, identify, and analyze the nutrients, additives, and toxicological compounds found in food and food compounds is more important than ever. This requires proper training in the application of the best methods, as well as knowledgeable efforts to improve existing methods to meet certain analytical needs. Methods of Analysis for Food Components and Additives is a concise guide to both new and established methods for the analysis of food components and additives. The book presents detailed explanations of modern methods of analysis by 32 leading scientists, many of whom personally developed or refined the techniques. They summarize key findings on novel methods of analysis of food components, additives, and contaminants, including the identification, speciation, and determination of components in raw materials and food products. Each chapter is structured to provide a description of the component or additive that can be analyzed, a simple method explanation of how it works, examples of [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]and references for more specific information. This comprehensive volume features all major classes of food components and contaminants, along with components of current interest to the nutraceutical and functional foods [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]. It is an essential reference for food scientists and chemists, as well as food manufacturers and researchers interested in the many methods of food analysis.

http://rapidshare.com/files/92258461/OtMAFCA472.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Analysis of Pesticides in Food and Environmental Samples 

*Number Of Pages:* 384
*Publication Date:* 2008-02-07
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0849375525
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780849375521
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

Developing safety regulations for pesticides used around the world—in excess of 2.5 million tons annually—requires reliable analytical methods for assessing their impact in food and in the environment. *Analysis of Pesticides in Food and Environmental Samples *presents the most effective techniques for analyzing pesticide residues and other [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]contaminants in foods as well as in soil, [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]and air. 
*Renowned Scientists Report New Data and Advances in the Field* 
The book introduces sample preparation, extraction, and analytical methods specific to each sample type, including foods from vegetal and animal origin. Other chapters discuss important aspects of [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]and the applicability of hyphenated analytical techniques. In addition to a practical chapter on the use of biosensors and immunoassays for monitoring and gathering exposure data, the book addresses regulatory aspects and presents current data on the levels of pesticides found in food and environmental matrices. 
*Latest Methods Help Scientists Develop Safer, More Effective Pesticides* 
*Analysis of Pesticides in Food and Environmental Samples* enables scientists to measure and predict the behavior and toxicity of pesticides with a higher [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]of accuracy. The methodologies and insight in this timely work will contribute to the development of more effective, less toxic pesticides as well as better safety regulations.

http://rapidshare.com/files/106410921/kaiqoql.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Thermodynamics Problem Solver ( Problem Solvers )
Publisher: Research & [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]


*Number Of Pages:* 1104
*Publication Date:* 1984-12-14
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0878915559
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780878915552
*Binding:* Paperback.
http://rapidshare.com/files/92289202/thprsor.rarhttp://scientist-at-work.blogspot.com/2008/09/thermodynamics-problem-solver-problem.html


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Statistics And Chemometrics for Analytical Chemistry[COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR] 

Publisher: Pearson Prentice Hall 

*Number Of Pages:* 268
*Publication *2005-12-30
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0131291920
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780131291928
*Binding:* Paperback.
http://rapidshare.com/files/142491021/0131291920.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Introduction to Mass Spectrometry: Instrumentation, Applications, and Strategies for Data Interpretation 
*Publisher:* Wiley 

*Number Of Pages:* 862 
*Publication [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]*2007-12-04 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0470516348 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780470516348 
*B**Product Description: *Completely revised and updated, this text provides an easy-to-read guide to the concept of mass spectrometry and demonstrates its potential and limitations. Written by internationally recognised experts and utilising "real life" examples of analyses and [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR], the book presents real cases of qualitative and quantitative applications of mass spectrometry. Unlike other mass spectrometry texts, this comprehensive reference provides systematic descriptions of the various types of mass analysers and ionisation, along with corresponding strategies for interpretation of data. The book concludes with a comprehensive 3000 references. 
This multi-disciplined text covers the fundamentals as well as recent advance in this topic, providing need-to-know information for researchers in many disciplines including pharmaceutical, environmental and biomedical analysis who are utilizing mass spectrometry. 
http://rapidshare.com/files/145248100/introduction_mass_spectrometry_instrumenattion_4th.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Principles of Fermentation Technology 
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann 

*Number Of Pages:* 376 
*Publication Date:* 1999-05-03 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0750645016 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780750645010 
*Binding:* Paperback 
http://rapidshare.com/files/91213140/Principles_of_Fermentation_Technology.pdf


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Filtration and Purification in the Biopharmaceutical Industry, 2nd Edn 
Book Description
Expanded to include extensive new material on the critical role of purification and detailing the significant advances in filtration science and technology, this Second Edition of a classic reference provides state-of-the-science information on all aspects of filtration and purification, including current methods, processes, technologies, equipment, and the latest industry standards and regulatory requirements for the pharmaceutical and biopharmaceutical industries.

http://rapidshare.com/files/100803652/eekjjdskjd.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Handbook of Radiopharmaceuticals 
*Publisher:* Wiley 

*Number Of Pages:* 500 
*Publication Date:* 2002-06-15 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0471495603 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780471495604 
*Binding:* Hardcover 

*Product Description: *

A comprehensive, authoritative and up-to-date reference for the newcomer to radiopharmaceuticals and those already in the field.
Radiopharmaceuticals are used to detect and characterise disease processes, or normal biological function, in living cells, animals or humans. Used as tracer molecules, they map the distribution, uptake and the molecule in clinical studies, basic research or applied research.



The area of radiopharmaceuticals is expanding rapidly. The number of PET centers in the world is increasing at 200er year, and many drug companies are utilising PET and other forms of
radiopharmaceutical imaging to evaluate products.
* Readers will find coverage on a number of important topics such as radionuclide production, PET and drug development, and regulations
* Explains how to use radiopharmaceuticals for the diagnosis and therapy of and other diseases
* The editors and a majority of the contributors are from the United States.
http://rapidshare.com/files/104807412/HORAD.rar__1d52d61__via_gigapedia.info__.html


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Pharmaceutical Marketing 
Publisher: Emerald Group


*Number Of Pages:* 92
*Publication Date:* 2005-11-11
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 1845448553
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9781845448554
*Binding:* Paperback
*Book Description: *


The purpose of this title is to address some of the complex and controversial issues posed by pharmaceutical marketing. Specifically, articles in this work will address the impact of direct-to-consumer advertising of drugs, the marketing of drugs over the Internet, pharmaceutical companies' marketing policies, and the of herbal products, which are not regulated by the United States Food and Drug Administration (FDA). Hopefully, it will provide many new insights into the benefits and pitfalls of pharmaceutical marketing. Originally published as Journal of Consumer Marketing (2005, Vol.22, No.7).
http://rapidshare.com/files/58068439/pharmaceutical_marketing_2.pdf


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Methods for Phase Diagram Determination 
*Publisher:* Elsevier Science 
*Number Of Pages:* 520 
*Publication Date:* 2007-09-17

*Description: *
Phase diagrams are "maps" materials scientists often use to design new materials. They define what compounds and solutions are formed and their respective compositions and amounts when several elements are mixed together under a certain temperature and pressure. This monograph is the most comprehensive reference book on experimental methods for phase diagram determination. It covers a wide range of methods that have been used to determine phase diagrams of metals, ceramics, slags, and hydrides.

http://rapidshare.com/files/10002418...0080446299.rar
http://www.filefactory.com/dlf/f/162...a294d68c87/j/0


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Handbook of Instrumental Techniques for Analytical Chemistry by Frank A. Settle 
*Persons in areas such as biotechnology, materials science, environmental science, and geology will find the Handbook provides an understandable overview and useful introduction to techniques that can provide information to solve problems. The Handbook's wide range and standardized format make it the ideal reference work for anyone who uses chemical analyses in their work.*
*The enclosed Technique Selection Program can be used in two ways. In the first mode, users follow a series of menus to describe both the characteristics of their samples and the information they desire from the sample. They then receive a reference to appropriate analysis techniques described in the text. In the second mode, they can select from a listing of the techniques discussed in the book to obtain quick information about each method's applicability, including the characteristics of samples it can analyze, and the types of information the analysis provides.* 
*Product Details*
*Hardcover: 995 pages*
*Publisher: Prentice Hall; Har/Cdr edition*
*(June 4, 1997)*
*Language: English*
*ISBN-10: 0131773380*
*ISBN-13: 978-0131773387*
*Product Dimensions: 10.3 x 8.3 x 2.1 inches*
*Shipping Weight: 4.6 pounds* .
http://mihd.net/yvith2


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Encyclopedia of Analytical Science, Ten-Volume Set, Volume 1-10, Second Edition 
*Publisher:* Academic Press 

*Number Of Pages:* 5000 
*Publication Date:* 2004-12-27 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0127641009 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780127641003 
*Binding:* Hardcover 
*Product Description: *
As with the first edition of the Encyclopedia of Analytical Science, this second edition is designed to provide a detailed and comprehensive publication covering all facets of the science and practice of analysis. The new work has been extensively revised in terms of the titles and ******* of the first edition, and includes comprehensive coverage of techniques used for the determination of specific elements, compounds and groups of compounds, in physical or biological matrices. It addresses applications of chemical analysis in all areas, ranging from such topics as medicine to environmental science, and geology to food science. Important characterisation techniques, such as microscopy and surface analysis are also included.
The complete work consists of around 610 articles, each consisting of about 4000 words, figures and summary tables. These articles are combined to form larger entries providing comprehensive coverage of important topics and assisting the reader in locating material of interest. The entries are arranged in an A to Z format providing a final publication of about two and a half million words in ten volumes. The articles are structured to allow easy access to information on specific analytes, instrumental techniques and sample matrices. There is extensive cross-referencing throughout the Encyclopedia and a detailed index.
Also available online via ScienceDirect featuring extensive browsing, searching, and internal cross-referencing between articles in the work, plus dynamic linking to journal articles and abstract databases, making navigation flexible and easy. Comprehensive in coverage
- Meticulously organised
- Clearly written
http://rapidshare.com/files/12291310...7XO2.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12291356...7XO2.part2.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Quality and Reliability in Analytical Chemistry 
*Paperback: 120 pages *

*Publisher: CRC; 1 edition*
*(September 28, 2000) *
*Language: English *
*ISBN-10: 0849323762 *
*ISBN-13: 978-0849323768 *
*Product Dimensions: 9.2 x 6.1 x 0.3 inches *
*Shipping Weight: 6.4 ounces*

*Download from here*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/96816333/my_vacation.pdf*


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

High Resolution Chromatography: A Practical Approach 
*Hardcover:* 336 pages 
*Publisher:* Oxford University Press, USA; 1 edition
(July 10, 1999) 
*Language:* English 
*ISBN-10:* 0199636494 
*ISBN-13:* 978-0199636495 
*Product Dimensions: *9.3 x 6.2 x 0.9 inches 
*Shipping Weight:* 1 ounces .

*
Review*
"Laboratory workers will find this a useful guide to the development of effective purification protocols" Aslib Book Guide" 

*Product Description*
Isolating and purifying proteins is a key step for a wide range biological experiments, and researchers require quick and reliable techniques. This practical volume fits this need. The first section, devoted to techniques and equipment, covers initial preparation, microscale techniques,
detector technologies, and capillary electrophoresis and its associated techniques. The second section then covers a range of chromatographic procedures based on the interaction of a specific ligand with its target protein or other macromolecule. Some chapters cover non-specific interactions using
peptides, inhibitors, and antibodies as the affinity ligand, while others focus on specific groups of molecules, including oligosaccharides and glycosylated proteins, nucleotide-binding proteins, proteins binding free and chelated metal ions, and DNA-binding proteins. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/32565074/Mil_HiReChAPASgiga.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Split and Splitless Injection for Quantitative Gas Chromatography: Concepts, Processes, Practical Guidelines, Sources of Error 
*Publisher: Wiley-VCH *
*Number Of Pages: 480 *
*Publication Date: 2001-04-06 *
*ISBN-10 / ASIN: 3527298797* 
*Description: *
*This comprehensive and unique handbook of split and splitless injection techniques has been completely revised and updated. This new edition offers: *
*New insights concerning sample evaporation in the injector *
*Information about matrix effects *
*A new chapter on injector design*
*The real processes within the injector are for the first time visualized and explained by the CD-ROM included in the book. Furthermore the reader will understand the concepts of injection techniques and get a knowledge of the sources of error. The handbook also includes many practical guidelines. *

*http://rapidshare.com/files/18043406/spli_splitless_injection_quantitative_gc.rar*


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Split and Splitless Injection for Quantitative Gas Chromatography: Concepts, Processes, Practical Guidelines, Sources of Error 
*Publisher: Wiley-VCH *
*Number Of Pages: 480 *
*Publication Date: 2001-04-06 *
*ISBN-10 / ASIN: 3527298797* 
*Description: *
*This comprehensive and unique handbook of split and splitless injection techniques has been completely revised and updated. This new edition offers: *
*New insights concerning sample evaporation in the injector *
*Information about matrix effects *
*A new chapter on injector design*
*The real processes within the injector are for the first time visualized and explained by the CD-ROM included in the book. Furthermore the reader will understand the concepts of injection techniques and get a knowledge of the sources of error. The handbook also includes many practical guidelines. *

*http://rapidshare.com/files/18043406/spli_splitless_injection_quantitative_gc.rar*


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Split and Splitless Injection for Quantitative Gas Chromatography: Concepts, Processes, Practical Guidelines, Sources of Error 
*Publisher: Wiley-VCH *
*Number Of Pages: 480 *
*Publication Date: 2001-04-06 *
*ISBN-10 / ASIN: 3527298797* 
*Description: *
*This comprehensive and unique handbook of split and splitless injection techniques has been completely revised and updated. This new edition offers: *
*New insights concerning sample evaporation in the injector *
*Information about matrix effects *
*A new chapter on injector design*
*The real processes within the injector are for the first time visualized and explained by the CD-ROM included in the book. Furthermore the reader will understand the concepts of injection techniques and get a knowledge of the sources of error. The handbook also includes many practical guidelines. *

*http://rapidshare.com/files/18043406/spli_splitless_injection_quantitative_gc.rar*


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Split and Splitless Injection for Quantitative Gas Chromatography: Concepts, Processes, Practical Guidelines, Sources of Error 
*Publisher: Wiley-VCH *
*Number Of Pages: 480 *
*Publication Date: 2001-04-06 *
*ISBN-10 / ASIN: 3527298797* 
*Description: *
*This comprehensive and unique handbook of split and splitless injection techniques has been completely revised and updated. This new edition offers: *
*New insights concerning sample evaporation in the injector *
*Information about matrix effects *
*A new chapter on injector design*
*The real processes within the injector are for the first time visualized and explained by the CD-ROM included in the book. Furthermore the reader will understand the concepts of injection techniques and get a knowledge of the sources of error. The handbook also includes many practical guidelines. *

*http://rapidshare.com/files/18043406/spli_splitless_injection_quantitative_gc.rar*


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Split and Splitless Injection for Quantitative Gas Chromatography: Concepts, Processes, Practical Guidelines, Sources of Error 
*Publisher: Wiley-VCH *
*Number Of Pages: 480 *
*Publication Date: 2001-04-06 *
*ISBN-10 / ASIN: 3527298797* 
*Description: *
*This comprehensive and unique handbook of split and splitless injection techniques has been completely revised and updated. This new edition offers: *
*New insights concerning sample evaporation in the injector *
*Information about matrix effects *
*A new chapter on injector design*
*The real processes within the injector are for the first time visualized and explained by the CD-ROM included in the book. Furthermore the reader will understand the concepts of injection techniques and get a knowledge of the sources of error. The handbook also includes many practical guidelines. *

*http://rapidshare.com/files/18043406/spli_splitless_injection_quantitative_gc.rar*


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Split and Splitless Injection for Quantitative Gas Chromatography: Concepts, Processes, Practical Guidelines, Sources of Error 
*Publisher: Wiley-VCH *
*Number Of Pages: 480 *
*Publication Date: 2001-04-06 *
*ISBN-10 / ASIN: 3527298797* 
*Description: *
*This comprehensive and unique handbook of split and splitless injection techniques has been completely revised and updated. This new edition offers: *
*New insights concerning sample evaporation in the injector *
*Information about matrix effects *
*A new chapter on injector design*
*The real processes within the injector are for the first time visualized and explained by the CD-ROM included in the book. Furthermore the reader will understand the concepts of injection techniques and get a knowledge of the sources of error. The handbook also includes many practical guidelines. *

*http://rapidshare.com/files/18043406/spli_splitless_injection_quantitative_gc.rar*


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Air Pollution Control Equipment Calculations 

*Publisher:* Wiley-Interscience
*Number Of Pages:* 574
*Publication Date:* 2008-08-04
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0470209674
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780470209677
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

*Unique problem-and-solution approach for quickly mastering a broad range of calculations*

This book's problem-and-solution approach enables readers to quickly grasp the fundamentals of air pollution control equipment and essential applications. Moreover, the author sets forth solid principles for the design and selection of air pollution control equipment as well as for its efficient operation and maintenance. Readers gain a deep understanding of both the equipment itself and the many factors affecting performance.

Following two introductory chapters, the book dedicates four chapters to examining control equipment for gaseous pollutants, including adsorption, absorption, and incineration equipment. The remaining six chapters deal with equipment for managing airborne particulate pollutants, including gravity settlers, cyclones, electrostatic precipitators, scrubbers, and baghouses. The appendix contains discussions of hybrid systems, the SI system (including conversion constants), and a cost-equipment model.

Each chapter offers a short introduction to the control device discussed. Next, progressively more difficult problems with accompanying solutions enable readers to build their knowledge as they advance through the chapter. Problems reflect the most recent developments in pollution control and include a variety of performance equations and operation and maintenance calculations. Each problem includes a statement of the problem, the data used to solve the problem, and a detailed solution. Readers may further hone their skills by visiting the text's Web site for additional problems and solutions.

This publication serves both as a textbook for engineering students and as a reference for engineers and technicians who need to ensure that air pollution control equipment operates efficiently and enables their facility to meet all air pollution control standards and regulations.
DOWN LOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/172256750/apckskfgasrafrew0470209674.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Rapid Microbiological Methods in the Pharmaceutical Industry 

*Publisher:* CRC
*Number Of Pages:* 288
*Publication Date:* 2003-03-19
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 1574911414
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9781574911411
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

In recent years there has been increased interest in the possibility of rapid microbiological methods offering enhanced potential error detection capabilities. However, these methods raise a number of questions, such as how to validate new methods, will they be accepted by the pharmacopoeias, and, most importantly, how will the regulators respond? Rapid Microbiological Methods in the Pharmaceutical Industry answers these questions and more.Martin Easter and his panel of experts:§Describe the range of rapid microbiological methods and their applications, including practical tips, and their status regarding validation, established use, and regulatory acceptance§Explore the origins of current methods and the current issues facing the requirements of microbiology and its associated test methods§Delineate the challenges involved in seeking better and more pragmatic methods for the assessment of microbial hazards and risks to ensure product and consumer safety The book assists you in applying an effective system to assess the real microbiological hazards and, hence, quantify realistic risks. Additionally, it provides monitoring methods that will deliver meaningful, useful data for effective decision making in manufacturing, quality assurance, and product safety. The expert and authoritative information in Rapid Microbiological Methods in the Pharmaceutical Industry will help you find better solutions to ensuring the microbiological safety of pharmaceutical products.Features
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/144839279/trapmicro_meth_pharma_ind.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

X-Ray Spectrometry 

*Publisher: Wiley *

*Number Of Pages: 616 *
*Publication Date: 2004-04-30 *
*Binding: Hardcover *
*Product Description*
*X-Ray Spectrometry: Recent Technological Advances covers the latest developments and areas of research in the methodological and instrumental aspects of x-ray spectrometry. *

*Includes the most advanced and high-tech aspects of the chemical analysis techniques based on x-rays *
*Introduces new types of X-ray optics and X-ray detectors, covering history, principles, characteristics and future trends *
*Written by internationally recognized scientists, all of whom are eminent specialists in each of the sub-fields *
*Sections include: X-Ray Sources, X-Ray Optics, X-Ray Detectors, Special Configurations, New Computerization Methods, New Applications *
*This valuable book will assist all analytical chemists and other users of x-ray spectrometry to fully exploit the capabilities of this set of powerful analytical tools and to further expand applications in such fields as material and environmental sciences, medicine, toxicology, forensics, archaeometry and many others.*
*links*
*http://mihd.net/svdp4tz/61336___tsuj_xrsmrta.rar*
*or*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/36989186/Tsuj_XRSmRTA.rar*


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Introduction to X-Ray Powder Diffractometry 

*Publisher: Wiley-Interscience *
*Number Of Pages: 432 *
*Publication Date: 1996-06-28 *
*Binding: Hardcover *
*Product Description*
*When bombarded with X-rays, solid materials produce distinct scattering patterns similar to fingerprints. X-ray powder diffraction is a technique used to fingerprint solid samples, which are then identified and cataloged for future use-much the way the FBI keeps fingerprints on file. The current database of some 70,000 material prints has been put to a broad range of uses, from the analysis of moon rocks to testing drugs for purity.*
*Introduction to X-ray Powder Diffractometry fully updates the achievements in the field over the past fifteen years and provides a much-needed explanation of the state-of-the-art techniques involved in characterizing materials. It covers the latest instruments and methods, with an emphasis on the fundamentals of the diffractometer, its components, alignment, calibration, and automation.*
*The first three chapters outline diffraction theory in clear language, accessible to both students and professionals in chemistry, physics, geology, and materials science. The book's middle chapters describe the instrumentation and procedures used in X-ray diffraction, including X-ray sources, X-ray detection, and production of monochromatic radiation. The chapter devoted to instrument design and calibration is followed by an examination of specimen preparation methods, data collection, and reduction. The final two chapters provide in-depth discussions of qualitative and quantitative analysis.*


*While the material is presented in an orderly progression, beginning with basic concepts and moving on to more complex material, each chapter stands on its own and can be studied independently or used as a professional reference. More than 230 illustrations and tables demonstrate techniques and clarify complex material.*


*Self-contained, timely, and user-friendly, Introduction to X-ray Powder Diffractometry is an enormously useful text and professional reference for analytical chemists, physicists, geologists and materials scientists, and upper-level undergraduate and graduate students in materials science and analytical chemistry.*


*X-ray powder diffraction-a technique that has matured significantly in recent years-is used to identify solid samples and determine their composition by analyzing the so-called "fingerprints" they generate when X-rayed. This unique volume fulfills two major roles: it is the first textbook devoted solely to X-ray powder diffractometry, and the first up-to-date treatment of the subject in 20 years.*


*This timely, authoritative volume features:*
** Clear, concise descriptions of both theory and practice-including fundamentals of diffraction theory and all aspects of the diffractometer*
** A treatment that reflects current trends toward automation, covering the newest instrumentation and automation techniques*
** Coverage of all the most common applications, with special emphasis on qualitative and quantitative analysis*
** An accessible presentation appropriate for both students and professionals*
** More than 230 tables and illustrations*


*Introduction to X-ray Powder Diffractometry, a collaboration between two internationally known and respected experts in the field, provides invaluable guidance to anyone using X-ray powder diffractometers and diffractometry in materials science, ceramics, the pharmaceutical industry, and elsewhere. *


*From the Publisher*
*Illustrated with a significant amount of useful figures and diagrams this volume contains all of the fundamentals required to understand the theory and practice of powder diffraction with a strong emphasis on the two most important applications: qualitative and quantitative analysis.*
*links*
*http://mihd.net/8ceq5s/snyder-jenkins-xrd.pdf*
*or*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/9032301/Snyder-Jenkins-XRD.pdf.html*


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

X-Ray Diffraction 

Publisher: Dover Publications 
Number Of Pages: 378 
Publication Date: 1994-06-07 
Binding: Paperback 
Book Description
Superb study begins with fundamentals of x-ray diffraction theory using Fourier transforms, then applies general results to various atomic structures, amorphous bodies, crystals and imperfect crystals. Elementary laws of x-ray diffraction on crystals follow as special case. Highly useful for solid-state physicists, metallographers, chemists, and biologists. 154 illustrations. 1963 edition.


links

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ab341b/
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/77817235/guinier3.zip

type
DJVU


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Chemical Separations: Principles, Techniques and Experiments .

Principles, Techniques and Experiments By Clifton E. MeloanPublisher: Wiley-Interscience Number Of Pages: 768 Publication Date: 1999-10-06 Book Description: Performing effective chemical separations-a step-by-step guide to the most commonly used techniques.How do experienced analysts go about making a chemical separation work? Through precise, detailed coverage of the principles, equipment, and techniques involved, this combination laboratory manual and reference source gives readers a working knowledge of an impressive array of separation methods. In forty-two chapters, it explores all major categories of separation, including those involving phase changes, extraction, chromatography, resins, electric fields, flotation, membranes, and miscellaneous techniques.With an emphasis on everyday practice rather than theory, Chemical Separations explains the principles and parameters of these methods with a minimum of mathematics, while providing 59 specific to demonstrate proper procedures. Drawn from well-known commercial and academic laboratories and approved by national standard-setting organizations, these experiments feature step-by-step protocols for each separation scheme, precise instructions on setting up the apparatus, and helpful checklists for essential chemicals and supplies. With Chemical Separations as their guide, analysts and newcomers to chemical analysis will learn how to obtain quality analysis using commercial products, natural samples, and proven real-world laboratory techniques.
http://rapidshare.com/files/103800743/Chemical_Separations_Principles_Techniques_Experiments.rar__c828b02___.html


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

How to Use Excel in Analytical Chemistry and in General Scientific Data Analysis.


Publisher: Cambridge University Press
Number Of Pages: 502
Publication Date: 2001-02-15
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0521642825
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780521642828
Binding: Hardcover 


Spreadsheets provide one of the most easily learned routes to scientific computing. This book uses Excel®, the most powerful spreadsheet available, to explore and solve problems in general and chemical data analysis. It follows the usual sequence of college textbooks in analytical chemistry: statistics, chemical equilibria, pH calculations, titrations, and instrumental methods such as chromatography, spectrometry, and electroanalysis. The text contains many examples of data analysis, and uses spreadsheets for numerical simulations and testing analytical procedures. It treats modern data analysis methods such as linear and nonlinear least squares in great detail, as well as methods based on Fourier transformation. It shows how matrix methods can be powerful tools in data analysis, and how easily these are implemented on a spreadsheet. It describes in detail how to simulate chemical kinetics on a spreadsheet. It also introduces the reader to the use of VBA, the macro language of Microsoft Office, which lets the user import higher-level computer programs into the spreadsheet.
http://rapidshare.com/files/115484994/0521642825.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Using Artificial Intelligence in Chemistry and Biology: A Practical Guide (Chapman & Hall/Crc Research No)

Artificial Intelligence in Chemistry and Biology: A Practical Guide (Chapman & Hall/Crc Research No)
By Hugh Cartwright

Publisher: CRC
Number Of Pages: 360
Publication Date: 2008-05-05
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0849384125
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780849384127

Binding: Hardcover

http://rapidshare.com/files/123120496/CART.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Careers with the Pharmaceutical Industry 
By Peter D. Stonier

Publisher: Wiley Number Of Pages: 376 Publication Date: 2003-05-23 ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0470843284 ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780470843284 Binding: Paperback 
http://rapidshare.com/files/132145551/0470843284.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Safe Use of Chemicals: A Practical Guide 

*Publisher:* CRC
*Number Of Pages:* 312
*Publication Date:* 2008-08-21
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 1420080512
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9781420080513
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

Occupational workers frequently use, [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]and dispose of toxic chemicals without knowing the possible consequences, both for the workplace and the environment. Improper use or misuse of chemical substances can result in health disorders, fatalities, or chemical disasters. *Safe Use of Chemicals: A Practical Guide* presents quick and comprehensive instruction to those who work with potentially dangerous substances and provides them with the information they need to avoid the hazards associated with handling these chemicals.

Extensive Information on Numerous Substances

Thoroughly referenced from a wide variety of sources, this book contains information on industrial solvents, pesticides, metals, air pollutants, toxic gases and drugs, as well as other substances. The information presented for each chemical substance is concise yet thorough and does not require advanced [COLOR=orange! important][/COLOR]to comprehend. For each chemical, the author provides the CAS number, IUPAC name, molecular formula, synonyms, uses and exposures, toxicity and health effects, the exposure limits, and methods of proper storage and disposal. Tables and appendices are included where appropriate.
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/160040388/hazard.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Toxicological Risk Assessment of Chemicals: A Practical Guide 
*Publisher:* Informa HealthCare 

*Number Of Pages:* 448
*Publication Date:* 2008-02-21
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0849372658
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780849372650
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

Unlike many existing books on toxicology that cover either toxicity of a particular substance or toxicity of chemicals on particular organ systems, *Toxicological Risk Assessment of Chemicals: A Practical Guide *lays out the principle activities of conducting a toxicological risk assessment, including international approaches and methods for the risk assessment of chemical substances. It illustrates each step in the process: hazard identification, a dose response assessment, and exposure assessment. The book also summarizes the basic concepts of interaction of chemicals in mixtures and discusses various approaches to testing such mixtures.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/161229972/0849372658.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Critical Temperatures for the Thermal Explosion of Chemicals (Industrial Safety Series) 

*Publisher:* Elsevier Science
*Number Of Pages:* 406
*Publication Date:* 2005-12-17
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0444521194
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780444521194
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

The value of the critical temperature (Tc), below which the thermal explosion of a chemical cannot occur, is indispensable to prevent such a chemical from exploding. In order to determine the Tc it has so far been necessary to measure the value in explosion experiments. Because of the inherent hazards, only few Tc values are available at present. 
*Critical Temperatures for the Thermal Explosion of Chemicals* introduces new and simple procedures to calculate the Tc. As a result Tc can be calculated for a range of chemicals, many of which are listed in this new volume. The calculated values of Tc are shown to be in agreement with experimentally determined values. 
The data and methods presented in *Critical Temperatures for the Thermal Explosion of Chemicals* will be of use to research laboratories as well as in the chemical industry. 

* Introduces new and simple procedures for calculating critical temperatures
* Lists the T(c) values of chemicals in tables
* Explains mathematical expressions in clear simple terms
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://rapidshare.com/files/70864573/9780444521194-0444521194.pdf.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Hazardous Laboratory Chemicals Disposal Guide 

*Publisher:* CRC
*Number Of Pages:* 592
*Publication Date:* 2003-02-27
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 1566705673
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9781566705677
*Binding:* Spiral-bound
*Product Description: *

The latest version of a bestseller, Hazardous Laboratory Chemicals Disposal Guide, Third Edition includes individual entries for over 300 compounds. The extensive list of references has been updated and includes entries for 15 pesticides commonly used in greenhouses. Emphasis is placed on disposal methods that turn hazardous waste material into non-toxic products. These methods fall into several categories, including acid/base neutralization, oxidation or reduction, and precipitation of toxic ions as insoluble solids. The text also provides data on hazardous reactions of chemicals, assisting laboratory managers in developing a plan of action for emergencies such as the spill of any of the chemicals listed.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/144941182/1566705673.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

International Resources Guide to Hazardous Chemicals 

*Publisher:* Noyes Publications
*Number Of Pages:* 1000
*Publication Date:* 2002-11
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0815514751
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780815514756
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Book Description: *

This international provides more than 7,500 entries of hazardous chemical manufacturers, organizations, government agencies, hotlines, and useful http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_description?id=90669#for software and databases around the world. This is a perfect companion to Sittig's Handbook of Toxic and Hazardous Chemicals and Carcinogens, as each chemical listed in Sittig's Handbook also appears within International Resources Guide to Hazardous Chemicals." "Each entry contains (as available): name, address, hotline, phone, http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_description?id=90669#, e-mail, web site, and the organization description. Manufacturers are identified by parent company and their major subsidiaries and chemical groups.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/163973619/International_Resources_Guide_to_Hazardous_Chemicals.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Guidelines for Safe Warehousing of Chemicals (Center for Chemical Process Safety "Guidelines" Series) 
Publisher: Wiley-AIChE
*Edition:* (June 15, 1998)
*Hardcover:* 170 pages
*Summary:*
A comprehensive understanding of the potential dangers inherent in warehousing chemicals is the first step in managing the associated risks. Written by industry professionals for warehouse operators, designers, and all who are concerned with the safe warehousing of chemicals, this book offers a performance-based approach to such hazards as health effects, environmental pollution, fire, and explosion, and presents practical means to minimize the risk of these hazards to employees, the surrounding population, the environment, property, and business operations. These basic precepts can be used to evaluate the risks in initial or existing designs for warehousing facilities on a manufacturing site, for freestanding offsite buildings, and for strictly chemical or mixed-use storage. Each of the bookâ€™s ten chapters has a list of references and suggestions for further reading. The numerous topics covered make this book invaluable for warehousing designers and operators.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/3942613/0816906599.rar
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Fire and Explosion Hazards Handbook of Industrial Chemicals 

*Publisher:* Noyes Publications
*Number Of Pages:* 484
*Publication Date:* 1998-08-01
*Sales Rank:* 1625766
*ISBN / ASIN:* 0815514298
*EAN:* 9780815514299
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Manufacturer:* Noyes Publications
*Studio:* Noyes Publications


*Book Description: *


This handbook provides ready information on the fire and chemical reactivity of commonly used chemicals. Its purpose is to provide basic information important to the safe handling of chemicals and to help provide guidance in responding to a hazardous materials incident, in particular, incidents involving reactive chemicals and materials posing fire and explosion hazards.

The volume has been written for chemical handling specialists, first responders to hazardous materials incidents, and firefighters. The basic definition used for a hazard materials incident is any situation that may potentially lead to catastrophic fire or explosion, and or human exposure to a toxic chemical. This situation may result from a spill of a hazardous material, a leak from a storage vessel or shipping container, or the mixing of incompatible chemicals whereby a chemical reaction could occur resulting in the release of energy and generation of toxic and perhaps flammable by-products. The volume provides chemical specific information, providing the reader with rigorous information on the chemical of interest.

This book is a compendium of chemical specific fire and chemical reactivity data and information. More than 1000 chemicals have been researched and organized into a reference handbook for fire specialists, chemical handling specialists, and plant safety engineers. The specific information provided for chemicals includes the flammability characteristics, recommended fire extinguishing practices, fire extinguishing agents not to be used, behavior in fires, burning characteristics, chemical reactivity with regard to water and common materials, incompatible chemical mixtures, containment and neutralization methods for spills. This reference book has been designed as a data bank for the hazardous materials handling specialist and industrial safety managers dealing with large chemical inventories. It is intended to be used by fire and loss prevention specialists and as a basis for developing procedures for safe storing and handling of chemicals. The authors have included an extensive physical properties section on chemicals, with information most pertinent to fire response situations.
DOWNLOAD LINK:

http://mihd.net/ugqkso/fire_and_explosion_hazards_handbook_of_industrial_chemicals.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Innovations in Chemical Biology

*Publisher:* Springer
*Number Of Pages:* 428
*Publication Date:* 2008-12-01
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 1402069545
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9781402069543
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

The growing role of chemistry, combined with the contribution of chemical and pharmaceutical industries to the science of mankind, are continuously advancing. The system for training researchers in the various areas of chemistry has maintained a largely traditional and single disciplinary focus, although many investigators have broadened their selection of research techniques to encompass organized and integrated programs. As a multidisciplinary, Chemical Biology is one of the fastest expanding areas of science during this century. The interdisciplinary study of molecules in living systems at a health science campus aids the integration of the traditional disciplines of chemistry and biology. This is achieved through understanding the molecular mechanisms of biological processes, which provides the opportunity to manipulate them in a defined and predictable way. Looking forward to the next century, we will witness many more remarkable achievements within Chemistry with its application to different fields, resulting in countless benefits to human health and standards of living.

This book will be an excellent addition to the fields of Chemistry and Biology, in terms of both academic depth and scientific range. The focus of this book is on the chemical and molecular aspects of Chemical Biology. The interpretation of Chemistry in Biology is to some extent broader than what is commonly referred to as Chemical Biology, as it also includes topics associated with molecular biology, biochemistry, ecology, semiochemicals, and environmental and material sciences. Chemical biologists may be especially interested in chapters concerning analytical chemistry, biochemical technology, bioinformatics, catalysis and nanotechnology, carbohydrate chemistry, bioorganic and bioinorganic chemistry. The Eurasia Conference is a key component in realising the development and advancement of chemical sciences in Asia, in cooperation with European countries, as originally initiated by Prof. Dr. Hitoshi Ohtaki. In belonging to the 9th Eurasia Conference, this book encapsulates the progress being made in the field of Chemical Biology, and is therefore a fitting tribute to Prof. H. Ohtaki’s memory.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/167269301/GGP005.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Precipitation: Advances in Measurement, Estimation and Prediction 

*Publisher:* Springer
*Number Of Pages:* 540
*Publication Date:* 2008-03-24
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 3540776540
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9783540776543
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

The book is based on selected contributions presented at the (General) Session on the "Observation, Prediction and Verification of Precipitation" of the 2006 EGU General Assembly held in Vienna, Austria. It focuses on current advances in the field of precipitation measurement (i.e. instrumentation), estimation (i.e. remote sensing) and prediction (i.e. modeling). Following an introduction, which includes definitions and a summary on the history of measurement, estimation and prediction of precipitation, modern methods in the measurement, estimation and predication of precipitation are presented followed by the integration of the three themes for improved precipitation estimates and prediction as well as calibration and fine-tuning of methods. It describes advances in in-situ ground based instruments, Â in remote sensing methods of precipitation from space, ground and underwater observations and state of the art methods of precipitation nowcasting and forecasting, along with verification.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/161411640/3540776540.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Quality Systems and Controls for Pharmaceuticals 

*Publisher:* Wiley
*Number Of Pages:* 204
*Publication Date:* 2008-10-20
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0470056924
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780470056929
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

_Quality Systems and Control for Pharmaceuticals_ is an accessible overview of the highly-regulated area of pharmaceutical manufacture, the production of biomedical materials, and biomedical devices. Introducing the subject in a clear and logical manner it enables the reader to grasp the key concepts of the multidisciplinary area of control science and specifically quality control using industrial and theoretical models.

Taking a multidisciplinary approach to the subject the reader is guided through key topics such as product safety which takes into account aspects of analytical science, statistics, microbiology, biotechnology, engineering, business practice and optimizing models, the law and safeguarding public health, innovation and inventiveness and contemporary best practice.

The author has both industry and academic experience and many ‘best practice’ examples are included throughout the text based on his own industry experience and current practicing industrial pharmacists. This is an invaluable reference for all students of pharmacy who may have little or no familiarity with industrial practice and for those studying BSc chemistry, biomedical sciences, process analytical chemistry and MSc in Industrial Practice.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/161906291/0470056924.pdf.html


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Handbook of Stability Testing in Pharmaceutical Development: Regulations, Methodologies, and Best Practices 

*Publisher:* Springer
*Number Of Pages:* 328
*Publication Date:* 2008-11-25
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0387856269
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780387856261
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

A COMPREHENSIVE AND PRACTICAL GUIDE TO STABILITY TESTING IN PHARMACEUTICAL DEVELOPMENT

Stability testing is required to demonstrate that a pharmaceutical product meets its acceptance criteria throughout its shelf life and to gain regulatory approval for commercialization. Assessing drug product stability and safety can be quite complicated, and stability profile can impact many functional areas, including analytical testing, formulation development, toxicology, quality, and regulatory affairs.

Handbook of Stability Testing in Pharmaceutical Development: Regulations, Methodologies, and Best Practices is the first volume to cover all aspects of stability testing in pharmaceutical development. It presents a scientific understanding of regulations and balances methodologies and best practices. Comprising 17 chapters, it provides a wealth of resources for pharmaceutical companies, educational institutions, and manufacturing laboratories to use as either a supplementary text for stability training courses or as a reference book for pharmaceutical practitioners. 

Topics covered include:


Latest regulations for stability testing, including cGMP requirements, ICH guidelines, and global guidances from WHO, ASEAN, EMRO, and other regions. 
Post-approval considerations and regulatory filing strategies to support a global supply chain. 
Methodologies, including development of a stability-indicating method, method validation, and transfer. This book also discusses physical stability, non-chromatographic methodologies, and spectroscopic applications.
DOWN LOAD:
http://rapidshare.com/files/165015615/0387856269.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Encyclopedia of Analytical Chemistry: Applications, Theory, and Instrumentation 

*Publisher:* Wiley
*Number Of Pages:* 14344
*Publication Date:* 2001-01-09
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0471976709
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780471976707
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *
The highly acclaimed Encyclopedia of Analytical Chemistry provides a much needed professional level reference work for the 21st Century. Encyclopedia of Analytical Chemistry is the most comprehensive analytical chemistry reference available, covering all aspects from theory and instrumentation through applications and techniques.

The chemistry and techniques are described as performed in the laboratory (environmental, clinical, QC, research, university), in the field or by remote sensing. The level of detail is similar to that of a lab protocol and together with the cited references, will support the analysis of complex inorganic, organic and biological structures by academic and industrial researchers. Encyclopedia of Analytical Chemistry also enables preparation of procedures, protocols and "cookbooks" by managers and staff of laboratories.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/167164034/tencyclo_ana_chem.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

The Scientist or Engineer as an Expert Witness (Chemical Industries Series)By James G. Speight

Publisher: CRC
Number Of Pages: 224
Publication Date: 2008-11-13
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1420052586
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781420052589
Binding: Hardcover

Product Description:
The increased technical nature of litigation coupled with an increase in the number of cases have given rise to the need for a book specifically written for scientists and engineers called to testify as expert witnesses. Unique in its approach, The Scientist or Engineer as an Expert Witness assists these experts in clearly conveying the often complicated information to a non-technical audience.
Highly detailed and exceedingly thorough in scope, the book begins with a complete discussion of the functions of the expert witness before delving into the process of how attorneys find experts. A significant portion discusses the professional resume and other tools the expert can use to market him- or herself. The author supplies a helpful primer on the rules of evidence and a discussion of the attorney-expert witness relationship. He includes ample treatment of the use of reports and visual aids, as well as issues that arise during depositions. The book closes with a comprehensive discussion ofthe trial itself, followed by post-trial responsibilities. A complete glossary of terms further clarifies the material.
Dr. James G. Speight has more than 40 years’ experience in areas associated with the properties and processing of conventional and synthetic fuels. He is the editor of the journals Petroleum Science and Technology, Energy Sources Part A: Recovery, Utilization, and Environmental Effects, and Energy Sources Part B: Economics, Planning, and Policy. He has testified numerous times as an expert witness and the guidance he provides gives witnesses all the information needed to testify confidently and effectively.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://mihd.net/6e2tbv5/1420052586.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Chapters In The Evolution Of Chromatography 

*Publisher:* Imperial College Press
*Number Of Pages:* 492
*Publication Date:* 2008-06-11
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 1860949436
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9781860949432
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

Chromatography, invented more than 100 years ago, is the most widely used separation technique in the world today. It has helped the birth of modern analytical instrumentation and continues to strongly influence the profiles of our chemical, biochemical and clinical laboratories. 
This book deals with the history of the invention and evolution of chromatography and of the various chromatographic techniques. After discussing the precursors, it elaborates on the activities of M.S. Tswett, the inventor of the technique, and of a few selected key pioneers. It then summarizes the evolution of the various branches of chromatography (planar, ion-exchange, gas and liquid), and also reviews the key role of international symposia in setting the trends in this evolution. Except for individual publications of the author, the history of the evolution of chromatography has not been the subject of any book. Thus, this book fills a major gap in the scientific literature. 
********s:* The Precursors of Chromatography; M S Tswett and the Discovery of Chromatography; The First Pioneers in the Use of Chromatography; The Rebirth of Chromatography; The Evolution of the Chromatographic Techniques; Ion-Exchange Chromatography; Gas Chromatography; Modern Liquid Chromatography; The Most Important Chromatography Meetings.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/159881881/1860949436.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Basic Statistics and Pharmaceutical Statistical Applications (Biostatistics (New York, N.Y.), 2.) 

*Publisher:* CRC
*Number Of Pages:* 624
*Publication Date:* 1999-06-18
*Sales Rank:* 246268
*ISBN / ASIN:* 0824719670
*EAN:* 9780824719678
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Manufacturer:* CRC
*Studio:* CRC
*Average Rating:* 4
*Total Reviews:* 1
*Book Description: *

This extremely pragmatic and accessible reference provides scientists with a basic knowledge of statistics, focusing on the practical application of statistical methods to research, quality control, and data analysis. Basic Statistics and Pharmaceutical Statistical Applications explores types of variables, random sampling, probability, measures of central tendency, and hypothesis testing, discusses regression analysis, nonparametric tests, and power determination, and examines study designs, confidence intervals, dissolution testing, and bioequivalence. Also described are the interrelation of hypotheses, test statistics, decision rules, computations, statistical decisions and testing factors.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/47881897/BASTAPHASA.rar 

pass: tFBASTAPHASA.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Validation of Pharmaceutical Processes: Sterile Products, Second Edition, Revised and Expanded 

*Publisher:* Informa Healthcare
*Number Of Pages:* 840
*Publication Date:* 1998-11-05
*Sales Rank:* 573573
*ISBN / ASIN:* 0824793846
*EAN:* 9780824793845
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Manufacturer:* Informa Healthcare
*Studio:* Informa Healthcare
*Average Rating:* 3.5
*Total Reviews:* 2

*Book Description: *

Featuring contributions from 25 specialists, this book provides a single-source reference on the design of systems, qualification of equipment, calibration and certification. It covers explicit procedures for the validation of systems required in the preparation of aseptic and nonaseptic pharmaceutical products. Topics include installation qualification, operational qualification, and change control, F, D, and Z values, steam sterilization-in-place technology and validation, sterilization methods, protocols that allow procedures to be applied directly, obstacles that may be encountered at any stage of the validation program and suggested the solutions.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/42620576/validation_of_pharmaceutical_processes_sterile_product.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Analytical Method Validation and Instrument Performance Verification 

*Publisher:* Wiley-Interscience

*Number Of Pages:* 320
*Publication Date:* 2004-01-28
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0471259535
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780471259534
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

Validation describes the procedures used to analyze pharmaceutical products so that the data generated will comply with the requirements of regulatory bodies of the US, Canada, Europe and Japan. Calibration of Instruments describes the process of fixing, checking or correcting the graduations of instruments so that they comply with those regulatory bodies. This book provides a thorough explanation of both the fundamental and practical aspects of biopharmaceutical and bioanalytical methods validation. It teaches the proper procedures for using the tools and analysis methods in a regulated lab setting. Readers will learn the appropriate procedures for calibration of laboratory instrumentation and validation of analytical methods of analysis. These procedures must be executed properly in all regulated laboratories, including pharmaceutical and biopharmaceutical laboratories, clinical testing laboratories (hospitals, medical offices) and in food and cosmetic testing laboratories.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/42482037/Anal_Met_Valid_Inst_Perfo_Ver.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Handbook of Pharmaceutical Excipients 

*Publisher:* Pharmaceutical Press
*Number Of Pages:* 800
*Publication Date:* 2005
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0853696187
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780853696186
*Binding:* Hardcover
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/158385018/0853696187.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Tablet And Capsule Machine Instrumentation 

*Publisher:* Pharmaceutical Press
*Number Of Pages:* 258
*Publication Date:* 2007-11-29
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0853696578
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780853696575
*Binding:* Hardcover
*Product Description: *

A guide to all aspects of tablet and capsule machine instrumentation in pharmaceutical research, development and production.In order to produce a satisfactory tablet or capsule it is necessary to combine a sound formulation with a proper control of the tabletting or capsule filling process. These considerations involve the need to make accurate measurements and this text provides a practical guide to the techniques and applications of instrumentation used to make these measurements.This text provides a sound understanding of the principles and techniques involved, and of how data generated by instrumented machines can be applied to problems in pharmaceutical research, development and manufacture.It encompasses major advances in instrumentation methodology as well as in both tablet presses and capsule filling equipment. In particular there are new methods of measurement, the feeding of the output of instrumentation into computers has become routine, and instrumentation techniques have been expanded to tablet press simulators, automatic press control and capsule filling equipment.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/158625670/Tab_cap_inst.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Global Pharmaceutical Marketing: A Practical Guide to Codes and Compliance 

*Publisher:* Pharmaceutical Press
*Number Of Pages:* 218
*Publication Date:* 2007-10-27
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0853697175
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780853697176
*Binding:* Paperback
*Product Description: *

Worldwide, there are varying Codes of Practice/Conduct for the pharmaceutical industry that ensure the industry self-regulates to promote the appropriate use of medicines by operating in a professional, ethical and transparent manner and ensuring high standards.The aim of this book is to aid the understanding of the many pharmaceutical Codes of Practice/Conduct throughout the world. It contains an overview of the guidelines for the promotion of pharmaceutical products in all geographical areas.Each section includes a "general overview" providing a discussion on that particular Code of Practice and differences/similarities with other countries.
DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://rapidshare.com/files/158622608/tglob_pharma_mkt.zip


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Chemical engineering books DIVERS

*Pipelines & Risers
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20852609/BAI__Y.__2001_._Pipelines_and_Risers.rar

*Reciprocating Compressors - Operation & Maintenance
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20853894/BLOCH__H._P.__1996_._Reciprocating_Compressors_-_Operation_and_Maintenance.rar

*Turboexpanders & Process Applications
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20854422/BLOCH__H._P.__2001_._Turboexpanders_and_Process_Applications.rar
*Fundamentals of Air Polution
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20855363/BOUBEL__R._W.__1994_._Fundamentals_of_Air_Pollution__3rd_ed._.rar
*Instrumentation Reference Book
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20856797/BOYES__W.__2002_._Instrumentation_Reference_Book__3rd_ed._.rar

*Rules of Thumbs fro Chemical ENgineers
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20857774/BRANAN__C._R.__2002_._Rules_of_Thumb_for_Chemical_Engineers__3rd_ed._. rar

*Compressors - Selection & Sizing
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20859332/BROWN__R._N.__1997_._Compressors_-_Selection_and_Sizing__2nd_ed._.rar

*Advanced Control Engineering
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20859429/BURNS__R._S.__2001_._Advanced_Control_Engineering.rar

*Serious Incident Prevention
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20859750/BURNS__T._E.__2002_._Serious_Incident_Prevention__2nd_ed._.rar

*Petroleum Geology pf the SOuth Caspian Basin
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20860169/BURYAKOVSKY__L._A.__2001_._Petroleum_Geology_of_the_South_Caspian_Basi n.rar
*Handbook of Chemical Processing Equipment
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20860701/CHEREMISINOFF__N._P.__2000_._Handbook_of_Chemical_Processing_Equipment .rar
*Handbook of Hazardous Chemical Properties
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20862410/CHEREMISINOFF__N._P.__2000_._Handbook_of_Hazardous_Chemical_Properties .rar

*Handbook of AIr Pollution Prevention & Control
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20862886/CHEREMISINOFF__N._P.__2002_._Handbook_of_Air_Pollution_Prevention_and_ Control.rar
*Handbook of Water & Wastewater Treatment Technologies
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20863482/CHEREMISINOFF__N._P.__2002_._Handbook_of_Water_and_Wastewater_Treatmen t_Technologies.rar
*Non-Newtonian Flow in the Process Industries
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20863602/CHHABRA__R._P.__1999_._Non-Newtonian_Flow_in_the_Process_Industries.rar
*Computational Rheology for Pipeline & Annular Flow*http://rapidshare.de/files/20863673/...nular_Flow.rar

*Quantitative Methods in Reservoir Engineering
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20863784/CHIN__W._C.__2002_._Quantitative_Methods_in_Reservoir_Engineering.rar

*Modeling of Chemical Kinetics & Reactor Design
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20866350/COKER__A._K.__2001_._Modeling_of_Chemical_Kinetics_and_Reactor_Design. rar
*Composition & Properties of Drilling & Completion Fluids
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20877208/DARLEY__H._C._H.__1988_._Composition_and_Properties_of_Drilling_and_Co mpletion_Fluids__5th_ed._.rar

*Extractive Metallurgy of Copper
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20877508/DAVENPORT__W._G.__2002_._Extractive_Metallurgy_of_Copper__4th_ed._.rar

*Dust Explosions in the Process Industries
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20878306/ECKHOFF__R._K.__2003_._Dust_Explosions_in_the_Process_Industries__3rd_ ed._.rar

*Fundamentals & Technology of Combustion
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20879928/EL-MAHALLAWY__F.__2002_._Fundamentals_and_Technology_of_Combustion.rar
*Principles of Applied Reservoir Simulation
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20882008/FANCHI__J._R.__2000_._Principles_of_Applied_Reservoir_Simulation__2nd_ ed._.rar

*Hazardous Waste Compliance
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20882094/FLORCZAK__C._M.__2001_._Hazardous_Waste_Compliance.rar

*An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Analysis
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20882513/FOLEY__H._C.__2002_._An_Introduction_to_Chemical_Engineering_Analysis_ Using_MATHEMATICA.rar
*Probablistic Safety Assessment in the Chemical and Nuclear Industries
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20884414/FULLWOOD__R._R.__1999_._Probabilistic_Safety_Assessment_in_the_Chemica l_and_Nuclear_Industries.rar

*Fluidization Dynamics - A Predictive Theory
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20884483/GIBILARO__L._G.__2001_._Fluidization_Dynamics_-_A_Predictive_Theory.rar

*Industrial Ventilation Design Guidebook
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20887004/GOODFELLOW__H.__2001_._Industrial_Ventilation_Design_Guidebook.rar

*Advanced Blowout & Well Control
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20887425/GRACE__R._D.__1994_._Advanced_Blowout_and_Well_Control.rar

*Crystallization Process System
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20887505/JONES__A._G.__2002_._Crystallization_Process_Systems.rar

*What Went Wrong - Case Histories of Process Plant Disasters
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20888033/KLETZ__T._A.__1998_._What_Went_Wrong_-_Case_Histories_of_Process_Plant_Disasters__4th_ed._.rar
*Learning From Accidents
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20888103/KLETZ__T._A.__2001_._Learning_from_Accidents__3rd_ed._.rar

*Thermodynamics of Systems COntaining Flexible Chain Polymers
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20888672/KLENIN__V._J.__1999_._Thermodynamics_of_Systems_Containing_Flexible-Chain_Polymers.rar

*Gas Purification
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20889680/KOHL__A._L.__1997_._Gas_Purification__5th_ed._.rar

*Loss Prevention in the Process Industries
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20891152/LEES__F._P.__1995_._Loss_Prevention_in_the_Process_Industries__2nd_ed. ___3_vols._.rar

*Centrigfugal Pumps - Design & Application
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20892293/LOBANOFF__V._S.__1992_._Centrifugal_Pumps_-_Design_and_Application__2nd_ed._.rar
*Electrostatic Hazards
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20894715/LUETTGENS__G.__1997_._Electrostatic_Hazards.rar
*Standard Handbook of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20900718/LYONS__W._C.__1996_._Standard_Handbook_of_Petroleum_and_Natural_Gas_En gineering__2_vols._.rar
*Hazardous Waste Handbook for Health & Safety
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20900880/MARTIN__W._F.__2000_._Hazardous_Waste_Handbook_for_Health_and_Safety__ 3rd_ed._.rar

*Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20901001/MATAR__S.__2000_._Chemistry_of_Petrochemical_Processes__2nd_ed._.rar

*Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20901615/MCALLISTER__E._W.__2001_._Pipeline_Rules_of_Thumb_Handbook__5th_ed._.r ar

*Pressure Vessel Design Manual
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20901789/MOSS__D._R.__2003_._Pressure_Vessel_Design_Manual__3rd_ed._.rar

*Crystallization
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20902115/MULLIN__J._W.__2001_._Crystallization__4th_ed._.rar

*Nuclear Energy - AN Introduction to the Concepts Systems
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20902244/MURRAY__R._L.__2000_._Nuclear_Energy_-_An_Introduction_to_the_Concepts__Systems__etc.__5th_ed
*Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoir
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20902370/NELSON__R._A.__2001_._Geologic_Analysis_of_Naturally_Fractured_Reservo irs__2nd_ed._.rar
*Estimator's Piping Man-Hour Manual
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20902608/PAGE__J._S.__1999_._Estimator_s_Piping_Man-Hour_Manual__5th_ed._.rar

*Pipe Drafting & Design
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20904092/PARISHER__R._A.__2001_._Pipe_Drafting_and_Design__2nd_ed._.rar
*Pipe LIne Corrosion & Cathodic Protection
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20904212/PARKER__M._E.__1984_._Pipe_Line_Corrosion_and_Cathodic_Protection__3rd _ed._.rar

*Adhesion Science & Engineering
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20904876/POCIUS__A._V.__2002_._Adhesion_Science_and_Engineering__2_vols._.rar

*Computational Flow Modeling for Chemical Reactor Engineering
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20905047/RANADE__V._V.__2001_._Computational_Flow_Modeling_for_Chemical_Reactor _Engineering.rar

*Biomaterials Science - An Introduction to Materials in Medicine
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20905929/RATNER__B._D.__1996_._Biomaterials_Science_-_An_Introduction_to_Materials_in_Medicine.rar

*Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20906202/REIS__J._C.__1996_._Environmental_Control_in_Petroleum_Engineering.rar

*Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 4
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20906246/RICHARDSON__J._F.__2001_._Coulson___Richardson_s_Chemical_Engineering_ Volume_4.rar

*Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 2
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20906540/RICHARDSON__J._F.__2002_._Coulson___Richardson_s_Chemical_Engineering_ Volume_2__5th_ed._.rar

*Shale Shakers & Drilling Fluid Systems
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20906792/ROBINSON__L.__1999_._Shale_Shakers_and_Drilling_Fluid_Systems.rar

*Fluid Catalytic Cracking Handbook
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20907133/SADEGHBEIGI__R.__2000_._Fluid_Catalytic_Cracking_Handbook__2nd_ed._.ra r

*Chemical Process Safety - Learning from Case Histories
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20907573/SANDERS__R._E.__1999_._Chemical_Process_Safety_-_Learning_from_Case_Histories.rar


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Pumping Station & Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908257/SANKS__R._L.__1998_._Pumping_Station_Design__2nd_ed._.rar

*Introduction to Colloid & SUrface Chemistry
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20908741/SHAW__D._J.__1992_._Introduction_to_Colloid_and_Surface_Chemistry__4th _ed._.rar 15.82 MB

*Mathematica by Example
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20908852/ABELL__M._L.__1993_._MATHEMATICA_By_Example__rev._ed._.rar

*Heat Transfer Handbook
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20909482/BEJAN__A.__2003_._Heat_Transfer_Handbook.rar

*Transport Phenomena
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20910082/BIRD__R._B.__2001_._Transport_Phenomena__2nd_ed._.rar

*Organic Chemistry
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20911224/CLAYDEN__J.__2001_._Organic_Chemistry.rar 31.60 MB

*Chemical Engineering Fluid Mechanics
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20911370/DARBY__R.__2001_._Chemical_Engineering_Fluid_Mechanics__2nd_ed._.rar

*Mastering Mathematica - Programming Methods & Applications
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20911519/GRAY__J._W.__1994_._Mastering_MATHEMATICA_-_Programming_methods_and_applications.rar

*Numerical Analysis using MATLAB & Spreadsheets
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20911689/KARRIS__S._T.__2004_._Numerical_Analysis_Using_MATLAB_and_Spreadsheets __2nd_ed._.rar

*Handbook of Thermal Engineering
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20912936/KREITH__F.__1999_._The_CRC_Handbook_of_Thermal_Engineering.rar

*Computer Science with Mathematica
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20913117/MAEDER__R._E.__1999_._Computer_Science_with_MATHEMATICA.rar
*Applied Mathematics & Modeling for Chemcial Engineers
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20913956/RICE__R._G.__1994_._Applied_Mathematics_and_Modeling_for_Chemical_Engi neers.rar 20.78 MB

*Circuit Analysis - Theory & Practice
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20914753/ROBBINS__A._H.__2003_._Circuit_Analysis_-_Theory_and_Practice__3rd_ed._.rar

*Corrosion
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20916557/SHREIR__L._L.__1993_._Corrosion__3rd_ed.___2_vols._.rar

*Chemical Process - Design & Integration
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20916570/SMITH__R.__2005_._Chemical_Process_Design_and_Integration.rar

*Renewable Energy
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20917311/SORENSEN__B.__2003_._Renewable_Energy__3rd_ed._.rar

*Chemical Thermodynamics of MAterials - Macro & Micro Aspects
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20917490/STOLEN__S.__2003_._Chemical_Thermodynamics_of_Materials_-_Macroscopic_and_Microscopic_Aspects.rar

*Solid-Liquid Separation
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20917642/SVAROVSKY__L.__2000_._Solid-Liquid_Separation__4th_ed._.rar

*Pipeline Pigging Technology
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20918415/TIRATSOO__J._N._H.__1991_._Pipeline_Pigging_Technology__2nd_ed._.rar


*Modelling in Transport Phenomena
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20918838/TOSUN__I.__2002_._Modelling_in_Transport_Phenomena_-_A_Conceptual_Approach.rar

*Handbook of Chemical Reactive Hazards
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20919797/URBEN__P._G.__1999_._Bretherick_s_Handbook_of_Reactive_Chemical_Hazard s__6th_ed.___2_vols._.rar


*Techniques for Adaptive Control
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20919943/VANDOREN__V._J.__2002_._Techniques_for_Adaptive_Control.rar


*Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20920525/VON_BAECKMANN__W.__1997_._Handbook_of_Cathodic_Corrosion_Protection__3 rd_ed._.rar

*Chemical Process Equipment - Selection & Design
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20922173/WALAS__S._M.__1988_._Chemical_Process_Equipment_-_Selection_and_Design.rar

*Environmental Engineering
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20922522/WEINER__R._F.__2003_._Environmental_Engineering__4th_ed._.rar


*The MATHEMATICA Book
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20922969/WOLFRAM__Stephen__2003_._The_MATHEMATICA_Book__5th_ed._.rar

*Industrial Waste Treatment Handbook*
http://rapidshare.de/files/20923265/WOODARD__F.__2000_._Industrial_Waste_Treatment_Handbook.rar



*Handbook of Thermodynamic Diagrams*
http://rapidshare.de/files/20927174/YAWS__C._L.__1996_._Handbook_of_Thermodynamic_Diagrams__4_vols._.rar


*Valve Selection Handbook
*http://rapidshare.de/files/20927920/ZAPPE__R._W.__1998_._Valve_Selection_Handbook__4th_ed._.rar 

ادعو لي بالرحمة و المغفرة. جازاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## algreeeee7 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور 
جزاك الله خير


----------

